# Cosa mi attira in un uomo.



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Spiego: non sto cercando nulla. 
Ho avuto uno scambio di battute con Joey che sosteneva un interessante punto di vista, ovvero: noi tradite siamo delle 'vorrei ma non posso'.Io in particolare pure ingenuotta... ho dovuto rinchiudere BadGirl e metterle anche il bavaglio.
 Bè... non nego che la cosa mi abbia fatto salire la mosca al naso. Cos'è 'sta storia del vorrei ma non posso? Avrei voluto tradire ma non ne ho mai avuto il coraggio? Quindi, un sacco di rimpianti per tutti quei bei passanti che non sono riuscita a trattenere?(Cit. Faber) 
No, credo onestamente di no. 
Ho parlato tante volte della mia fedeltà, del fatto che non mi sia mai costata nulla perchè, molto semplicemente, nel corso della storia con mio marito non sono mai stata attratta da un altro uomo, le occasioni che ho avuto hanno solo gratificato la mia parte vanesia, un sorriso ed un'alzata di spalle.
Mentre battibeccavamo(piacevolmente, educatamente, andiamo controcorrente io e Joey), dalla sua provocazione è nata la mia e gli ho detto che, se voleva procurarmi un amante, doveva prima capire cosa mi attirasse in un uomo.
Allora lui ha detto ... ok, fammi l'elenco (+/-)
Sul momento mi ha spiazzata... mica è facile. Poi mi è venuto un dubbio: avrò messo l'asticella troppo alta io?
Sono come Bertoldo, che non trovava l'albero adatto alla sua impiccagione?
Poi me ne è venuto un altro: ma chi è Joey? Come mai pensa di poter procurare amanti? Ha un'agenzia extra-matrimoniale? Un sito di incontri?mrgreen: scherzo...:mrgreen 
Quindi posto di seguito la mia lista in modo da:
1) non svaccare il 3d di Erinni 
2) raccogliere la sfida di Joey
3) avere un parere, e qui possono postare anche i non registrati, sul peso che le caratteristiche che ci attirano di un potenziale partner, anche occasionale, possano avere sulla decisione di tradire o meno.


Ok, comincio:
La prima cosa che mi attira è la reazione chimica: fisicità, modo di muoversi, sguardo, sorriso.
Nel dettaglio: mi piacciono gli uomini non troppo magri ma neppure decisamente sovrappeso, sotto 1,90 di altezza, con un fisico armonioso. Niente muscoli gonfiati.
 Mi piace vedere un uomo che si muove naturalmente, non impacciato, ma che non si porti in giro come un trofeo. 
Non mi piacciono gli uomini troppo... delicati nei movimenti o troppo curati nell'aspetto.
Descrivo troppo curato: depilazione che non abbia motivazioni pratiche, capelli traboccanti di gel, smalto alle unghie... cose così.
 Quelli che a qualunque superfice riflettente si mettono a posto i capelli mi inducono intolleranza.
Quelli che si fermano davanti alle gioiellerie per guardare gioielli per loro, mi provocano eruzioni cutanee.
Lo sguardo... mi deve prendere, mi deve comunicare, non saprei descriverlo altrimenti. 
Il sorriso deve essere aperto, sincero, coinvolgere bocca ed occhi.
Le mani... non devono sventolare, devono darmi l'idea di essere forti.
Se poi scopro che la testa è vuota mi manca il catalizzatore e la reazione non avviene.   
Se mi manca questa base... non c'è null'altro che tenga, ho provato, fu un disastro.

Poi:
mi attirano l'allegria, i modi gentili e decisi, la positività e l'entusiasmo. 
Fondamentali la semplicità e la schiettezza : sono le uniche cose che mi impressionano.


Bon... non mi pare una lista troppo lunga, non mi sembra di essere particolarmente esigente. O no?


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spiego: non sto cercando nulla.
> Ho avuto uno scambio di battute con Joey che sosteneva un interessante punto di vista, ovvero: noi tradite siamo delle 'vorrei ma non posso'.Io in particolare pure ingenuotta... ho dovuto rinchiudere BadGirl e metterle anche il bavaglio.
> Bè... non nego che la cosa mi abbia fatto salire la mosca al naso. Cos'è 'sta storia del vorrei ma non posso? Avrei voluto tradire ma non ne ho mai avuto il coraggio? Quindi, un sacco di rimpianti per tutti quei bei passanti che non sono riuscita a trattenere?(Cit. Faber)
> No, credo onestamente di no.
> ...



 ma dove le hai raccolte tutte queste informazioni su di me?...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

Niente.


Frimato:

Sogno di un Tubarao di mezza estate.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Niente.
> 
> 
> Frimato:
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma la domanda non era questa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Sono seria: mi manchi.


----------



## erab (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spiego: non sto cercando nulla.
> Ho avuto uno scambio di battute con Joey che sosteneva un interessante punto di vista, ovvero: noi tradite siamo delle 'vorrei ma non posso'.Io in particolare pure ingenuotta... ho dovuto rinchiudere BadGirl e metterle anche il bavaglio.
> Bè... non nego che la cosa mi abbia fatto salire la mosca al naso. Cos'è 'sta storia del vorrei ma non posso? Avrei voluto tradire ma non ne ho mai avuto il coraggio? Quindi, un sacco di rimpianti per tutti quei bei passanti che non sono riuscita a trattenere?(Cit. Faber)
> No, credo onestamente di no.
> ...



frena! frena! freeeenaaaaa!!!!! mi stai dicendo che esistono uomini etero che usano lo smalto!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> frena! frena! freeeenaaaaa!!!!! mi stai dicendo che esistono uomini etero che usano lo smalto!?!?!?!?!?


Anche a me leggere quella cosa ha provocato un senso di sano disgusto. 

--

Sbri.........


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

il primo impatto è fisico ma da subito l'intelligenza traspare obbligatoriamente .intelligenza e carisma (solo capobranco )


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> frena! frena! freeeenaaaaa!!!!! mi stai dicendo che esistono uomini etero che usano lo smalto!?!?!?!?!?


sì... trasparente ma sì


----------



## erab (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì... trasparente ma sì


non ci sono più speranze per questo paese :blu:

cosa direbbe Mario Brega!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> non ci sono più speranze per questo paese :blu:
> 
> cosa direbbe Mario Brega!!!


Ma come fascista ? Fascista a me....a zoccolè, io nun sò communista così......io sò communista cosiiiiii..........

O nel dubbio......

Assaggia st'olive......


Firmato:

Un sacco Tubarao.


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spiego: non sto cercando nulla.
> Ho avuto uno scambio di battute con Joey che sosteneva un interessante punto di vista, ovvero: noi tradite siamo delle 'vorrei ma non posso'.Io in particolare pure ingenuotta... ho dovuto rinchiudere BadGirl e metterle anche il bavaglio.
> Bè... non nego che la cosa mi abbia fatto salire la mosca al naso. Cos'è 'sta storia del vorrei ma non posso? Avrei voluto tradire ma non ne ho mai avuto il coraggio? Quindi, un sacco di rimpianti per tutti quei bei passanti che non sono riuscita a trattenere?(Cit. Faber)
> No, credo onestamente di no.
> ...


BURP!....

cos'e', te stai a dichiara'?

propenso...pero' mo' famme fini' de digeri'...

ahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (21 Settembre 2012)

Non mi sembra esigenza ...
mi sembra tu abbia le idee chiare...


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbri la lista è troppo lunga!

sexy
che comprende un po' tutto, anche la mente, secondo me


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma come fascista ? Fascista a me....a zoccolè, io nun sò communista così......io sò communista cosiiiiii..........
> 
> O nel dubbio......
> 
> ...


er principe:mrgreen:no, scusa, scusa...quello era il camionista della puntura di bianco rosso e verdone
pardon


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> Sbri la lista è troppo lunga!
> 
> sexy
> che comprende un po' tutto, anche la mente, secondo me


è un po' vago. Questi sono i parametri base, proprio... che a quanto pare coincidono con i tuoi:mrgreen: quindi, dividiamoci il territorio di caccia:mrgreen:


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è un po' vago. Questi sono i parametri base, proprio... che a quanto pare coincidono con i tuoi:mrgreen: quindi, dividiamoci il territorio di caccia:mrgreen:


eh, ma tu hai marito e cerchi amante
io invece...amante anch'io, in effetti:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh, ma tu hai marito e cerchi amante
> io invece...amante anch'io, in effetti:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (21 Settembre 2012)

Un voto per Sbriciolata che ha avuto il buon gusto di non scrivere che un uomo deve innanzitutto farla ridere.....


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>



non mi voglio fidanzare/sposare, Simy
pensavo ad un sexy amico, qualcosa del genere


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non mi voglio fidanzare/sposare, Simy
> pensavo ad un sexy amico, qualcosa del genere


concordo su tutto..ma non lo definirei amante...sexy amico è più carino:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh, ma tu hai marito e cerchi amante
> io invece...amante anch'io, in effetti:mrgreen:


azz ma c'è un'epidemia di Lotharite. Nessuno legge. Almeno la prima riga!


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Un voto per Sbriciolata che ha avuto il buon gusto di non scrivere che un uomo deve innanzitutto farla ridere.....


no , non innanzi tutto. Anche. Mica sto qui a nascondermi dietro ai fili d'erba.


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

non andiamo niente bene; queste ragazze che non vogliono farsi una famiglia...eppure hanno così tanti begli esempi di caldi focolari .non capisco


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> azz ma c'è un'epidemia di Lotharite. Nessuno legge. Almeno la prima riga!



hai ragione, scusa, non cerchi
in effetti nemmeno io
dicevo solo che l'ideale è così


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non andiamo niente bene; queste ragazze che non vogliono farsi una famiglia...eppure hanno così tanti begli esempi di caldi focolari .non capisco



ci provai...
mi piantò...
che ku...:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ci provai...
> mi piantò...
> che ku...:mrgreen:


:up:
idem:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

*quindi...*

... che ne pensate dei miei parametri? a parte Luna, che fa sempre i compiti, nessuno mi ha risposto...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... che ne pensate dei miei parametri? a parte Luna, che fa sempre i compiti, nessuno mi ha risposto...


Che di gente così è pieno il mondo.


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... che ne pensate dei miei parametri? a parte Luna, che fa sempre i compiti, nessuno mi ha risposto...



che hai dimenticato la canottiera bucata e con le medaglie di sugo, mi pare:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> *non mi voglio fidanzare/sposare*, Simy
> pensavo ad un sexy amico, qualcosa del genere


me l'ero persa. Sai a quanti l'ho detto da gggiovanissimissima? Tutte storie finite proprio per quello. Poi... mi hanno convinto a rivedere i miei obbiettivi.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spiego: non sto cercando nulla.
> Ho avuto uno scambio di battute con Joey che sosteneva un interessante punto di vista, ovvero: noi tradite siamo delle 'vorrei ma non posso'.Io in particolare pure ingenuotta... ho dovuto rinchiudere BadGirl e metterle anche il bavaglio.
> Bè... non nego che la cosa mi abbia fatto salire la mosca al naso. Cos'è 'sta storia del vorrei ma non posso? Avrei voluto tradire ma non ne ho mai avuto il coraggio? Quindi, un sacco di rimpianti per tutti quei bei passanti che non sono riuscita a trattenere?(Cit. Faber)
> No, credo onestamente di no.
> ...


Ho iniziato a grassettare e mi sono accorta che ho grassettato praticamente tutto:up:
Le mani soprattutto e lo sguardo (in generale  e soprattuto come guarda me)
L'età anche, ma potrei fare un'eccezione


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che di gente così è pieno il mondo.


Mi sa che viviamo in mondi diversi


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che di gente così è pieno il mondo.


nononononono. Chiedi alle sciure presenti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che viviamo in mondi diversi


eheheh:up:


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> me l'ero persa. Sai a quanti l'ho detto da gggiovanissimissima? Tutte storie finite proprio per quello. Poi... mi hanno convinto a rivedere i miei obbiettivi.


se eri convinta, hai fatto bene
io invece sono rimasta delusa assai


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nononononono. Chiedi alle sciure presenti.


di gente così è pieno il mondo:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che viviamo in mondi diversi





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nononononono. Chiedi alle sciure presenti.



Non lo so, non credo. Oddio...mah. Comunque non mi pare nulla di strano quello che cerchi, sai?


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spiego: non sto cercando nulla.
> Ho avuto uno scambio di battute con Joey che sosteneva un interessante punto di vista, ovvero: noi tradite siamo delle 'vorrei ma non posso'.Io in particolare pure ingenuotta... ho dovuto rinchiudere BadGirl e metterle anche il bavaglio.
> Bè... non nego che la cosa mi abbia fatto salire la mosca al naso. Cos'è 'sta storia del vorrei ma non posso? Avrei voluto tradire ma non ne ho mai avuto il coraggio? Quindi, un sacco di rimpianti per tutti quei bei passanti che non sono riuscita a trattenere?(Cit. Faber)
> No, credo onestamente di no.
> ...




posto che lo trovi un uomo così..... sentiamo ora se sue di richieste corrispondono con le tue doti..  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
  m


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> di gente così è pieno il mondo:mrgreen:


occhio, eh? io ho dichiarato che non cercavo nulla e lo confermo... ma adesso a te danno la caccia per avere i numeri di telefono!:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> posto che lo trovi un uomo così..... sentiamo ora se sue di richieste corrispondono con le tue doti.. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> m



Scusa un attimo amico cantante, ma a me paiono doti abbastanza comuni. Cioè, tu che ne pensi?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non lo so, non credo. Oddio...mah. Comunque non mi pare nulla di strano quello che cerchi, sai?


90% (e sono stata stretta) degli uomini che conoscono, passeggiano con l'aria di dirti "ti piacerebbe eh fare un giro?!!)
Parlano di palestre, yatch, vacanze super lusso ecc ecc
Non sanno cosa sia l'ironia, soprattutto se rivolta a se stessi.
Credono di averlo solo loro, e ovviamente di dimensioni fuori dalla norma....

Se vuoi continuo...........


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... che ne pensate dei miei parametri? a parte Luna, che fa sempre i compiti, nessuno mi ha risposto...


Che sono la descrizione, in chiave maschile, di un individuo sano sotto molteplici aspetti.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> 90% (e sono stata stretta) degli uomini che conoscono, passeggiano con l'aria di dirti "ti piacerebbe eh fare un giro?!!)
> Parlano di palestre, yatch, vacanze super lusso ecc ecc
> Non sanno cosa sia l'ironia, soprattutto se rivolta a se stessi.
> Credono di averlo solo loro, e ovviamente di dimensioni fuori dalla norma....
> ...


Perchè probabilmente lavori in un ambiente fatto di dandies.


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> occhio, eh? io ho dichiarato che non cercavo nulla e lo confermo... ma adesso a te danno la caccia per avere i numeri di telefono!:mrgreen:


facevo la pappagalla:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non lo so, non credo. Oddio...mah. Comunque non mi pare nulla di strano quello che *cerchi*, sai?


non sto cercando. Ti sto dando dei parametri. E non sembrano strani neppure a me... ma vedi, secondo me il problema di fondo è che un uomo con le caratteristiche descritte... ad un'età compatibile con la mia, è molto probabilmente sposato. A quel punto, anche se mi ipoteticamente mi potrebbe attirare, mi si riazzerano i contatori. E' un casino.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> 90% (e sono stata stretta) degli uomini che conoscono, passeggiano con l'aria di dirti "ti piacerebbe eh fare un giro?!!)
> Parlano di palestre, yatch, vacanze super lusso ecc ecc
> Non sanno cosa sia l'ironia, soprattutto se rivolta a se stessi.
> Credono di averlo solo loro, e ovviamente di dimensioni fuori dalla norma....
> ...


Io non lavoro nel tuo ambiente e...il peggio è quando discutono dei gossip stampati nei settimanali. Da piangere.


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

perché...leggere qua ?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non lavoro nel tuo ambiente e...il peggio è quando discutono dei gossip stampati nei settimanali. Da piangere.


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non lavoro nel tuo ambiente e...il peggio è quando discutono dei gossip stampati nei settimanali. Da piangere.


 ragà voi vi confondete.. state parlando di MASCHI, gli UOMINI sono tutt'altra cosa,,,:up:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè probabilmente lavori in un ambiente fatto di dandies.



Sicuramente....... 
Per questo le caratteristiche di Sbri, che poi sono le mie, non le trovo così comuni.


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbri, scusa se sono indiscreta
ma tuo marito si avvicina alla tua descrizione?
immagino di si
avevi in mente un po' lui?


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non andiamo niente bene; queste ragazze che non vogliono farsi una famiglia...eppure hanno così tanti begli esempi di caldi focolari .non capisco[/QUOT:rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il primo impatto è fisico ma da subito l'intelligenza traspare obbligatoriamente .intelligenza e carisma (solo capobranco )


Quindi sei attratta dal potere?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ragà voi vi confondete.. state parlando di MASCHI, gli UOMINI sono tutt'altra cosa,,,:up:


Concordo il problema è che gli UOMINI scarseggiano.........
E non pensare che sia una femminista, con le donne sono molto più cattiva:mrgreen:


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non sto cercando. Ti sto dando dei parametri. E non sembrano strani neppure a me... ma vedi, secondo me il problema di fondo è che un uomo con le caratteristiche descritte... ad un'età compatibile con la mia, è molto probabilmente sposato. A quel punto, anche se mi ipoteticamente mi potrebbe attirare, mi si riazzerano i contatori. E' un casino.


Lo sai che quelli liberi sono il vostro scarto vero?


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Quindi sei attratta dal potere?


sì, senz'altro


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non sto cercando. Ti sto dando dei parametri. E non sembrano strani neppure a me... ma vedi, secondo me il problema di fondo è che un uomo con le caratteristiche descritte... ad un'età compatibile con la mia, è molto probabilmente sposato. *A quel punto, anche se mi ipoteticamente mi potrebbe attirare, mi si riazzerano i contatori.* E' un casino.


Vabbè, cerchi, non cerchi. E' uguale, semantica. Non ti capita, quindi non ti poni il problema. Detto questo il grassettato è una puttanata.


----------



## Hellseven (21 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Un voto per Sbriciolata che ha avuto il buon gusto di non scrivere che un uomo deve innanzitutto farla ridere.....


Però io credo che il senso dell'umorismo e l'autoirionia siano dei pregi.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Però io credo che il senso dell'umorismo e l'autoirionia siano dei pregi.


Accidenti se lo sono. Ma proprio in tutti i sensi.


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché...leggere qua ?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e due...sei in forma eh ?


----------



## Hellseven (21 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> 90% (e sono stata stretta) degli uomini che conoscono, passeggiano con l'aria di dirti "ti piacerebbe eh fare un giro?!!)
> Parlano di palestre, yatch, vacanze super lusso ecc ecc
> Non sanno cosa sia l'ironia, soprattutto se rivolta a se stessi.
> Credono di averlo solo loro, e ovviamente di dimensioni fuori dalla norma....
> ...


Col dovuto rispetto, non siamo tutti così. E credo ce ne siano molti non così.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non lavoro nel tuo ambiente e...il peggio è quando discutono dei gossip stampati nei settimanali. Da piangere.


Mah.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Quindi sei attratta dal potere?



Perchè carisma ed intelligenza sono sinonimi di potere?


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Però io credo che il senso dell'umorismo e l'autoirionia siano dei pregi.



direi indispensabili per vivere bene
il mio mito è J. K. Jerome


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Concordo il problema è che gli *UOMINI scarseggiano*.........
> E non pensare che sia una femminista, con le donne sono molto più cattiva:mrgreen:



no no anzi sono d'accordo con te... anche di DONNE però non è che ce ne siano tante in giro eh?... :up:


----------



## Hellseven (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Accidenti se lo sono. Ma proprio in tutti i sensi.


Non so se mi stai prendendo in giro o meno, Joey, ma io davvero le valuto entrambe come qualità essenziali in una persona.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Col dovuto rispetto, non siamo tutti così. E credo ce ne siano molti non così.


Infatti non ho detto tutti. ho parlato di una percentuale di uomini tra quelli che conosco.
Non metto in dubbio che ne esistano, sarò diversamente fortunata io:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Quindi sei attratta dal potere?


Non credo intendesse quello. E comunque intelligenza e carisma non c'entrano nulla con il potere in senso stretto.


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè carisma ed intelligenza sono sinonimi di potere?


capobranco sì.e di solito chi arriva "al potere" lo ha conquistato con capacità e attributi.parlo di quelli
mi piacciono gli uomini che osano


----------



## Hellseven (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, senz'altro


Apprezzo molto la tua sincerità. Non ogni donna sarebbe disposta a riconoscerlo.


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> direi indispensabili per vivere bene
> il mio mito è J. K. Jerome



 che delusione.. ed io che pensavo fossi io il tuo mito



addio mondo crudele....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Non so se mi stai prendendo in giro o meno, Joey, ma io davvero le valuto entrambe come qualità essenziali in una persona.


No, ero mortalmente serio.


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Non so se mi stai prendendo in giro o meno, Joey, ma io davvero le valuto entrambe come qualità essenziali in una persona.


  no no non ti prende in giro lui è proprio così...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, senz'altro



quindi ti potrebbe piacere uno come il Man descritto da Tebe?
a me fa orrore, subito le ho detto di cambiare compagno di lavoro, di aziende è pieno il mondo


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, ero mortalmente serio.




apa: amen..requiem in pax


----------



## Hellseven (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> capobranco sì.e di solito chi arriva "al potere" lo ha conquistato con capacità e attributi.parlo di quelli
> mi piacciono gli uomini che osano


Si può osare e perdere. Ed in tal caso apprezzeresti comunque?


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Però io credo che il senso dell'umorismo e l'autoirionia siano dei pregi.


Fondamentali.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> capobranco sì.*e di solito chi arriva "al potere" lo ha conquistato con capacità e attributi.*parlo di quelli
> mi piacciono gli uomini che osano


Si, eh?


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, ero mortalmente serio.





battiato63 ha detto:


> apa: amen..requiem in pax




sono scoppiata:rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, ero mortalmente serio.


Allora concordiamo in pieno !
Sai, siccome di solito Battiato63 mi prende in giro lui (cfr. il mio thread sui cicli "mestruali" dell'amore) , sono diventato insicuro :mrgreen:


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> che delusione.. ed io che pensavo fossi io il tuo mito
> 
> 
> 
> addio mondo crudele....:mrgreen::mrgreen:



bè ma tu canti
quello scriveva:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> capobranco sì.e di solito chi arriva "al potere" lo ha conquistato con capacità e attributi.parlo di quelli
> mi piacciono gli uomini che osano


Ho inteso capobranco all'interno della famiglia per questo non ti seguivo......
La parola potere mi mette allergia


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, eh?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, eh?



E il "di solito" che stona un filino:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Allora concordiamo in pieno !
> Sai, siccome di solito Battiato63 mi prende in giro lui (cfr. il mio thread sui cicli "mestruali" dell'amore) , sono diventato insicuro :mrgreen:



Minchia, diventari insicuri per Battiato dev'essere triste assai.


----------



## Salomè (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok, comincio:
> La prima cosa che mi attira è la reazione chimica: fisicità, modo di muoversi, sguardo, sorriso.
> Nel dettaglio: mi piacciono gli uomini non troppo magri ma neppure decisamente sovrappeso,* sotto 1,90 di altezza,* con un fisico armonioso. Niente muscoli gonfiati.
> Mi piace vedere un uomo che si muove naturalmente, non impacciato, ma che non si porti in giro come un trofeo.
> ...


A parte il limite di altezza direi che ci siamo  sono più o meno le stesse caratteristiche che attirano anche me.
Leggendo la seconda frase poi mi è venuto in mente un istruttore di fitness che conobbi tempo fa...si accarezzava la barba alla george clooney mentre si specchiava nelle piastrelle dello spogliatoio :unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spiego: non sto cercando nulla.
> Ho avuto uno scambio di battute con Joey che sosteneva un interessante punto di vista, ovvero: noi tradite siamo delle 'vorrei ma non posso'.Io in particolare pure ingenuotta... ho dovuto rinchiudere BadGirl e metterle anche il bavaglio.
> Bè... non nego che la cosa mi abbia fatto salire la mosca al naso. Cos'è 'sta storia del vorrei ma non posso? Avrei voluto tradire ma non ne ho mai avuto il coraggio? Quindi, un sacco di rimpianti per tutti quei bei passanti che non sono riuscita a trattenere?(Cit. Faber)
> No, credo onestamente di no.
> ...



Sbri se tu a livello sessuale non hai mai avuto problemi con tuo marito, è normale non cercare altrove. Intesa, complicità etc.

Se poi lo stare su un forum dove si trattano determinati argomenti, possa in qualche modo far riflettere e dire, uhmm anche se io sono soddisfatta chissà che cosa si prova con un'altro, ma questo ragionamento non va di pari passo con chi è fedele e sta bene con il partner.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Però io credo che il senso dell'umorismo e l'autoirionia siano dei pregi.


Ma assolutamente. Forse non mi sono spiegata. Joey mi ha detto che vorrei ma non posso. Io ho detto che invece... non ho mai VOLUTO. Per volere un uomo dovrei essere attratta. E ho piegato i parametri base dell'attrazione, che viene prima della conoscenza, quando puoi trovare anche umorismo e autoironia. L'umorismo più facilmente... l'autoironia è già più rara. Detta con parole povere: non ho mai cercato, quindi non volevo. Ma anche non cercando, non mi è neanche mai capitato di imbattermi in un uomo che mi attirasse, quindi non ho voluto. Se stasera dovessi incontrarlo... chissà, forse potrei. Questo dicevo: non è vorrei ma non posso.


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, ero mortalmente serio.





battiato63 ha detto:


> apa: amen..requiem in pax





L7 ha detto:


> Allora concordiamo in pieno !
> Sai, siccome di solito Battiato63 mi prende in giro lui (cfr. il mio thread sui cicli "mestruali" dell'amore) , sono diventato insicuro :mrgreen:



ma scherzi...è tra le prime cose. 

ma secondo me è un fatto chimico. la risata attiva qualche ormone e alè...

ci sta secondo te ?


----------



## Hellseven (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia, diventari insicuri per Battiato dev'essere triste assai.


Non hai colto l'ironia di scuola anglosassone alla Tom Sharpe/David Lodge/Woodhouse? :mrgreen::sonar: 
Neanche io per la verità


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Lo sai che quelli liberi sono il vostro scarto vero?


ma... non è detto, potrebbero essersi anche liberati da soli.


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

per quanto mi riguarda deve essere UOMO tutto il resto è contorno...


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Apprezzo molto la tua sincerità. Non ogni donna sarebbe disposta a riconoscerlo.



e perchè mai?
a me basta quello che ho io, di potere


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2012)

Scusate ma...quella che l'uomo deve...emh...puzzare è attendibile?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Lo sai che quelli liberi sono il vostro scarto vero?


ma no. C'è chi cerca altro, in un uomo, ti posso garantire.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma assolutamente. Forse non mi sono spiegata. Joey mi ha detto che vorrei ma non posso. Io ho detto che invece... non ho mai VOLUTO. Per volere un uomo dovrei essere attratta. E ho piegato i parametri base dell'attrazione, che viene prima della conoscenza, quando puoi trovare anche umorismo e autoironia. L'umorismo più facilmente... l'autoironia è già più rara. Detta con parole povere: non ho mai cercato, quindi non volevo. Ma anche non cercando, non mi è neanche mai capitato di imbattermi in un uomo che mi attirasse, quindi non ho voluto. Se stasera dovessi incontrarlo... chissà, forse potrei. Questo dicevo: non è vorrei ma non posso.


Ma è semantica. Se manco ti poni il problema (ovvero se non cerchi) allora è facile fare come la volpe e l'uva. Se non ti è mai capitato meglio ancora. Ma se ti capitasse sarebbe un  altro paio di maniche, ti faresti tanti di quei trip mentali (tipo età o status relazionale) che ti smonteresti da sola in meno di un battito di ciglia (detto flap).


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma... non è detto, potrebbero essersi anche liberati da soli.


Evidentemente lei era peggio.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda deve essere* UOMO *tutto il resto è contorno...



non ti sembra di avere troppe pretese?


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ti sembra di avere troppe pretese?


dici è.... :carneval:
non sono una che si accontenta


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma no. C'è chi cerca altro, in un uomo, ti posso garantire.


Quante sono quelle che apprezzano un vanesio tale che ogni superficie riflettente e buona? Per dirne una.


----------



## Salomè (21 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Scusate ma...quella che l'uomo deve...emh...puzzare è attendibile?


:rotfl: eh no eh Jon, a tutto c'è un limite!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Quante sono quelle che apprezzano un vanesio tale che ogni superficie riflettente e buona? Per dirne una.


Stessa percentuale che prima ho indicato per gli uomini:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda deve essere UOMO tutto il resto è contorno...


E che vuol dire, a parole tue?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Scusate ma...quella che l'uomo deve...emh...puzzare è attendibile?


A me non da fastidio l'odore dell'uomo che lavora e difficilmente quell'odore ricorda le violette. Ma lo preferisco post-doccia.


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Scusate ma...quella che l'uomo deve...emh...puzzare è attendibile?



no!



raccapriccio


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> :rotfl: eh no eh Jon, a tutto c'è un limite!


Non lo dire a nessuna. Vado a fare la doccia, vediamo di guadagnare qualche punto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, cerchi, non cerchi. E' uguale, semantica. Non ti capita, quindi non ti poni il problema. Detto questo il grassettato è una puttanata.


e perchè? perdo interesse. L'ho sempre perso... e a maggior ragione ora.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Scusate ma...quella che l'uomo deve...emh...puzzare è attendibile?


Macchè, no oh. Manco profumare di quegli accidenti di profumi maschili da vomito, ma neanche puzzare. Il suo odore, semplice e pulito con un filo di deodorante. Almeno, io uso solo quello.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e perchè? perdo interesse. L'ho sempre perso... e a maggior ragione ora.


Perchè staresti tradendo. Tu vorresti uno libero, di pari età o più vecchio di te, con quelle caratteristiche che dici, perchè ragioni come una tradita. Ti immedesimi nei panni dell'eventuale moglie, ed hai sempre provato ribrezzo per gli uomini che hanno storie extra con donne più giovani, anche di parecchio. Ecco perchè perdi interesse. Tu non hai interesse perchè, fondamentalmente, saresti anche attratta dall'idea di un extra ma hai tanti di quegli steccati in testa che la sola idea di trovarne uno disponibile ti immobilizzerebbe.


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè, no oh. Manco profumare di quegli accidenti di profumi maschili da vomito, ma neanche puzzare. Il suo odore, semplice e pulito con un filo di deodorante. Almeno, io uso solo quello.


*avete voglia di mettere profumi e deodoranti siete come sabbie mobili tirate giù..



*JOEY ti piacciono i versi di questa mia canzone?...
*:up:*


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E che vuol dire, a parole tue?



mica è facile da spiegare.... :mrgreen:
Farfalla sicuramente ha capito cosa intendo!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> *mica è facile da spiegare.... :mrgreen:*
> Farfalla sicuramente ha capito cosa intendo!


Appunto chiedo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è semantica. Se manco ti poni il problema (ovvero se non cerchi) allora è facile fare come la volpe e l'uva. Se non ti è mai capitato meglio ancora. Ma se ti capitasse sarebbe un altro paio di maniche, ti faresti tanti di quei trip mentali (tipo età o status relazionale) che ti smonteresti da sola in meno di un battito di ciglia (detto flap).


 sul blu: io l'ho sempre detto, che per me era facile. Sul rosso: IO non mi sento di dirlo... ma se te la senti TU che mi conosci così bene... chi sono io per contraddirti?
 essù...(cit. Joey
:mrgreen


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mica è facile da spiegare.... :mrgreen:
> Farfalla sicuramente ha capito cosa intendo!


 anch'io l'ho capito.. solo Joey (come al solito) non l'ha capito...:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè, no oh. Manco profumare di quegli accidenti di profumi maschili da vomito, ma neanche puzzare. Il suo odore, semplice e pulito con un filo di deodorante. Almeno, io uso solo quello.



Quoto:up:


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè, no oh. Manco profumare di quegli accidenti di profumi maschili da vomito, ma neanche puzzare.* Il suo odore, semplice e pulito con un filo di deodorante.* Almeno, io uso solo quello.



come i veri alfa.


paura fifa


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Quante sono quelle che apprezzano un vanesio tale che ogni superficie riflettente e buona? Per dirne una.


tutte le fidanzate del mio parrucchiere, non so dirti il numero esatto, io ne ho conosciute 4. Che fisicamente parlando... niente da dire. Ma... 
A proposito, Joey: sono 15 anni che il mio parrucchiere ci prova con me... ma niente, mi marmorizza.


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Appunto chiedo.


più tardi ci provo....


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sul blu: io l'ho sempre detto, che per me era facile. Sul rosso: IO non mi sento di dirlo... ma se te la senti TU che mi conosci così bene... chi sono io per contraddirti?
> essù...(cit. Joey
> :mrgreen


Ma non è che lo dico io, l'hai scritto tu. Al traditore medio non gliene frega una cippa di scoparsi la moglie/il marito di un'altro/a. E' per l'età il discorso è più o meno lo stesso, tranne casi estremi (e ci sono anche quelli, comunque). E quindi si, se ti fai sti problemi ma comunque il pensiero a volte ti sfiora, tu SEI una VORREI ma NON POSSO. Molto semplicemente. Non NON VORREI e basta. O meglio sarebbe: ANCHE SE VOLESSI, NON POTREI. Tipo.


----------



## Hellseven (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mica è facile da spiegare.... :mrgreen:
> Farfalla sicuramente ha capito cosa intendo!


Deve essere rassicurante ed infondere sicurezza? Deve essere macho? Quali delle molte qualità descritte da Sbriciolata dovrebbe possedere secondo te?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tutte le fidanzate del mio parrucchiere, non so dirti il numero esatto, io ne ho conosciute 4. Che fisicamente parlando... niente da dire. Ma...
> A proposito, Joey: sono 15 anni che il mio parrucchiere ci prova con me... ma niente, mi marmorizza.


Brava. Lascia stare i parrucchieri, che sono una razzaccia.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè, no oh. Manco profumare di quegli accidenti di profumi maschili da vomito, ma neanche puzzare. Il suo odore, semplice e pulito con un filo di deodorante. Almeno, io uso solo quello.


Manco il dopobarba ? Se non dovessi metterlo dopo la rasatura, mi verrebbe una faccia come una pizza margherita. 


Firmato:

Quei bravi Tubarai


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> più tardi ci provo....



Bravissima, cuoricino di panna.


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> quindi ti potrebbe piacere uno come il Man descritto da Tebe?
> a me fa orrore, subito le ho detto di cambiare compagno di lavoro, di aziende è pieno il mondo


non lo conosco.se è un uomo con gli attributi di cui parlavo sì.se è solo un pallone gonfiato non è il mio tipo


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Manco il dopobarba ? Se non dovessi metterlo dopo la rasatura, mi verrebbe una faccia come una pizza margherita.
> 
> 
> Firmato:
> ...



Ovviamente il dopobarba si. Embè. Basta che non sia una roba appestante, però.


----------



## Hellseven (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tutte le fidanzate del mio parrucchiere, non so dirti il numero esatto, io ne ho conosciute 4. Che fisicamente parlando... niente da dire. Ma...
> A proposito, Joey: sono 15 anni che il mio parrucchiere ci prova con me... ma niente, mi marmorizza.


Fai bene. Mai compromettersi sui luoghi che ci rendono più piacevole la vita, tipo il barbiere di fiducia per noi ed il coiffeur per voi. L'avrò scritto bene coiffeur? vado a memoria:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Deve essere* rassicurante ed infondere sicurezza*? Deve essere macho? Quali delle molte qualità descritte da Sbriciolata dovrebbe pososedere secondo te?


:up:
Macho boh, dipende cosa intendi...

Aggiungo come qualità l'essere un po' "stronzo"....(ma anche qui non so spiegare)
Odio quelli che, pensano che essere uomini sia usare la forza..........(ho presente qualche esempio anche qui)


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Manco il dopobarba ? Se non dovessi metterlo dopo la rasatura, mi verrebbe una faccia come una pizza margherita.
> 
> 
> Firmato:
> ...



Tu vai sempre benissimo con o senza dopobarba


----------



## lara (21 Settembre 2012)

*ciao*



JON ha detto:


> Scusate ma...quella che l'uomo deve...emh...puzzare è attendibile?


Se 'puzzare' significa essere elegantemente virile nei modi e nell'aspetto, attendibilissimo per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Hellseven (21 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:
> Macho boh, dipende cosa intendi...
> 
> *Aggiungo come qualità l'essere un po' "stronzo"....(ma anche qui non so spiegare)*
> Odio quelli che, pensano che essere uomini sia usare la forza..........(ho presente qualche esempio anche qui)


Su questo vorrei soffermarmi se permetti.
Cosa significa?


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovviamente il dopobarba si. Embè. Basta che non sia una roba appestante, però.


Issa. Non è invadente. 







Firmato:

Acqua di Tubarao


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bravissima, cuoricino di panna.


cmq la cosa fondamentale è la testa... e poi deve proteggermi, essere presente..... non so come spiegare


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo conosco.se è un uomo con gli attributi di cui parlavo sì.se è solo un pallone gonfiato non è il mio tipo



manco io, apposta ho scritto descritto
uno che abbaia ai dipendenti, tutti scappano, cose così:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Su questo vorrei soffermarmi se permetti.
> Cosa significa?


E ti ho scritto che non so spiegartelo, fai apposta?
Uno misterioso un po' orso, uno che fai fatica a conquistare, uno che ti dice e non dice (ma che se lo guardi lo capisci)
Ok lascio perdere....non rendo l'idea


----------



## Hellseven (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cmq la cosa fondamentale è la testa... e poi deve proteggermi, essere presente..... non so come spiegare


Insomma uno con le palle non solo biologiche ma sostanziali.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cmq la cosa fondamentale è la testa... e poi deve proteggermi, *essere presente*..... non so come spiegare


:up::up:FONDAMENTALE


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Insomma uno con le palle non solo biologiche ma sostanziali.


:up:


----------



## Hellseven (21 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E ti ho scritto che non so spiegartelo, fai apposta?
> Uno misterioso un po' orso, uno che fai fatica a conquistare, uno che ti dice e non dice (ma che se lo guardi lo capisci)
> Ok lascio perdere....non rendo l'idea


Allora un tipo tenebroso e con fascino? Perché per me stronzo è uno che ti fa soffrire ,,,,


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Su questo vorrei soffermarmi se permetti.
> Cosa significa?



Significa tenerle sulla corda, almeno per un po'. Ed anche dopo non essere scontati. E neanche darle per scontate. Quello proprio MAI.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu vai sempre benissimo con o senza dopobarba


FARFIE 

Firmato:

The dark side of Tubarao


----------



## Hellseven (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Significa tenerle sulla corda, almeno per un po'. Ed anche dopo non essere scontati. E neanche darle per scontate. Quello proprio MAI.


Sciupafemmine :up:


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Insomma uno con le palle non solo biologiche ma sostanziali.


esattamente!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> FARFIE
> 
> Firmato:
> 
> The dark side of Tubarao




:bacio:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Allora un tipo tenebroso e con fascino? Perché per me stronzo è uno che ti fa soffrire ,,,,



dipende da cosa intendi per soffrire:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Significa tenerle sulla corda, almeno per un po'. *Ed anche dopo non essere scontati. E neanche darle per scontate. Quello proprio MAI*.



:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> FARFIE
> 
> Firmato:
> 
> The dark side of Tubarao


Tubarao, ho già avuto modo di dirti che sta cosa di cancellarti per protesta e poi scrivere da non registrato è una delle più grosse fesserie che abbia mai visto fare su un forum? E cazzo, reiscriviti. Che tanto delle firme che metti ne fanno ghignare si e no due su dieci, ad essere di manica larga.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Significa tenerle sulla corda, almeno per un po'. Ed anche dopo non essere scontati. E neanche darle per scontate. Quello proprio MAI.



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che lo dico io, l'hai scritto tu. Al traditore medio non gliene frega una cippa di scoparsi la moglie/il marito di un'altro/a. E' per l'età il discorso è più o meno lo stesso, tranne casi estremi (e ci sono anche quelli, comunque). E quindi si, se ti fai sti problemi ma comunque il pensiero a volte ti sfiora, tu SEI una VORREI ma NON POSSO. Molto semplicemente. Non NON VORREI e basta. O meglio sarebbe: ANCHE SE VOLESSI, NON POTREI. Tipo.


eh no. Adesso sono seria. Vorrei ma non posso è da ipocriti e da codardi. E io non sono nè l'una, nè l'altra cosa. E non ho mai non dico voluto, neppure desiderato o sognicchiato. Perchè, se fosse la trombata quello che voglio, me la sarei fatta. Ma da molto, moltissimo tempo, ho perso interesse per certi tipi di relazione, anzi... non ho piacere di ricordarli. Quindi il tradimento non mi interessa come curiosità e non lo *voglio*. Diverso è dire non tradirò mai: se incontrassi un uomo che mi attira, forse *potrei *farlo.


----------



## Hellseven (21 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> dipende da cosa intendi per soffrire:mrgreen:


Credo di capire, ma molto alla lontana perché mi hanno sempre annoiato i giochini psicologici, le tattiche ec ecc. Sempre fatto quello che sentivo e seguito l'istinto. Spesso andava male, qualche volta bene. Va bene così


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Credo di capire, ma molto alla lontana perché mi hanno sempre annoiato i giochini psicologici, le tattiche ec ecc. Sempre fatto quello che sentivo e seguito l'istinto. Spesso andava male, qualche volta bene. Va bene così



E fai bene. Credo che o un atteggiamento di questo tipo ti viene naturale, e a quel punto diventa un gioco o se è forzato, un po' come tutte le cose, diventa noioso, poco intrigante e inutile.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

Comunque stà cosa del fare / essere a me non convince mica tanto.......

Ho fatto il sorcio mannaro......e sono andato puntualmente in bianco
Ho fatto il gatto mammone....e sono andato in bianco  lavato stirato e steso ad asciugare.

C'è da dire che il Tubarao cazzaro non sa a chi dare i resti 

Per me, alla fine, è solo questione di culo: posto giusto, con la persona giusta al momento giusto.

Firmato:

Così parlò Tubarao.


----------



## Hellseven (21 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Comunque stà cosa del fare / essere a me non convince mica tanto.......
> 
> Ho fatto il sorcio mannaro......e sono andato puntualmente in bianco
> Ho fatto il gatto mammone....e sono andato in bianco  lavato stirato e steso ad asciugare.
> ...


Tubarao, questo vale per tutte le cose della vita secondo me.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tubarao, ho già avuto modo di dirti che sta cosa di cancellarti per protesta e poi scrivere da non registrato è una delle più grosse fesserie che abbia mai visto fare su un forum? E cazzo, reiscriviti. Che tanto delle firme che metti ne fanno ghignare si e no due su dieci, ad essere di manica larga.


Ma sarò cazzo padrone de fà come me pare ? 

Non le leggere. 

Firmato:

Non leggete questa firma.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma sarò cazzo padrone de fà come me pare ?
> 
> Non le leggere.
> 
> ...


e io ripeto: mi manchi


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> come *i veri *alfa.
> 
> 
> paura fifa


affatto .adoro un buon profumo da uomo


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh no. *Adesso sono seria.* Vorrei ma non posso è da ipocriti e da codardi. E io non sono nè l'una, nè l'altra cosa. E non ho mai non dico voluto, neppure desiderato o sognicchiato. Perchè, se fosse la trombata quello che voglio, me la sarei fatta. Ma da molto, moltissimo tempo, ho perso interesse per certi tipi di relazione, anzi... non ho piacere di ricordarli. Quindi il tradimento non mi interessa come curiosità e non lo *voglio*. Diverso è dire non tradirò mai: se incontrassi un uomo che mi attira, forse *potrei *farlo.


Uh-uh?
Sei seria? Bene. Allora leggi qua: tu non incontrerai mai un uomo che ti interessa. MAI. Perchè nel momento in cui t'interessasse davvero troveresti dei motivi per scartarlo a prescindere. O l'età, o lo stato di famiglia o qualsiasi altra cosa, anche fesserie. Oltre che non vuoi, non tradirai proprio mai. 
E quindi è quello che ho scritto: se volessi non potrei. Che poi è una variante di vorrei ma non posso. Solo un condizionale in più. Se un condizionale ti salva la vita, be my guest.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

*attenzione...*

... dalle caratteristiche che attirano siete passati alle caratteristiche per impostare una relazione. Lì sono molto più selettiva io, eh? Una carogna, proprio.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Ma sarò cazzo padrone de fà come me pare ?*
> 
> Non le leggere.
> 
> ...



No. 

))


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uh-uh?
> Sei seria? Bene. Allora leggi qua: tu non incontrerai mai un uomo che ti interessa. MAI. Perchè nel momento in cui t'interessasse davvero troveresti dei motivi per scartarlo a prescindere. O l'età, o lo stato di famiglia o qualsiasi altra cosa, anche fesserie. Oltre che non vuoi, non tradirai proprio mai.
> E quindi è quello che ho scritto: se volessi non potrei. Che poi è una variante di vorrei ma non posso. Solo un condizionale in più. Se un condizionale ti salva la vita, be my guest.


Prendo atto che tu mi giudichi un'ipocrita. Che devo dirti? Prendo e porto a casa.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... dalle caratteristiche che attirano siete passati alle caratteristiche per impostare una relazione. Lì sono molto più selettiva io, eh? Una carogna, proprio.


E chi l'avrebbe mai detto. Tu selettiva? Strano.


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

_Io con te sarò sincero
resterò quel che sono
disonesto mai lo giuro
ma se tradisci non perdono
ti sarò per sempre amico
pur geloso come sai
io lo so mi contraddico
ma preziosa sei tu per me_
_Fra le mie braccia dormirai
serenamente
ed è importante questo sai
per sentirci pienamente noi
un'altra vita mi darai
che io non conosco
la mia compagna tu sarai
fino a quando so che lo vorrai_
_Due caratteri diversi
prendon fuoco facilmente
ma divisi siamo persi
ci sentiamo quasi niente
siamo due legati dentro
da un amore che ci dà
la profonda convinzione
che nessuno ci dividerà.

_


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:
> Macho boh, dipende cosa intendi...
> 
> Aggiungo come qualità l'essere un po' "stronzo"....(ma anche qui non so spiegare)
> Odio quelli che, pensano che essere uomini sia usare la forza..........(*ho presente qualche esempio anche qui)*


non solo tu.

Usare la forza infatti non è uomo secondo me.
Quella becera intendo.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Prendo atto che tu mi giudichi un'ipocrita. Che devo dirti? Prendo e porto a casa.


Io non ti sto giudicando affatto. Però se mi chiedi a che punto della sinusoide ti trovi e non ti piace la risposta, non so cosa farci. Non sono tutto coccole e faccine, non so se è chiaro. Secondo me, e ripeto secondo me, le cose stanno così. Non lo faresti anche avendone la possibilità *E* la voglia. Poi felice di essere smentito, ma fin'ora non vedo nulla che possa farmi cambiare opinione.


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> manco io, apposta ho scritto descritto
> uno che abbaia ai dipendenti, tutti scappano, cose così:unhappy:


Minchia.
Ma non è solo quello!
Se fosse solo quello sarebbe un brodo primordiale cazzone.

Free cavolo, ho altri gusti dai Rambo nerboruti.
Che raccapriccio

Mazza....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2012)

Ho paura a chiedere se Chiara Matraini ha scritto la sua:mrgreen:


Chiara perdonami non ho resistito. :rotfl:


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia.
> Ma non è solo quello!
> Se fosse solo quello sarebbe un brodo primordiale cazzone.
> 
> ...



ma non discutevo i tuoi gusti!
solo che di tipi così ne conosco anch'io, ti giuro che mi basta quel tipo di comportamento perchè mi stiano sulle palle
è più forte di me


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non ti sto giudicando affatto. Però se mi chiedi a che punto della sinusoide ti trovi e non ti piace la risposta, non so cosa farci. Non sono tutto coccole e faccine, non so se è chiaro. Secondo me, e ripeto secondo me, le cose stanno così. Non lo faresti anche avendone la possibilità *E* la voglia. Poi felice di essere smentito, ma fin'ora non vedo nulla che possa farmi cambiare opinione.



Joey, chi è il maschio dominante Alfa ?


miciolidia che fa fatica a loggarsi.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho paura a chiedere se Chiara Matraini ha scritto la sua:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Chiara perdonami non ho resistito. :rotfl:


E meno male che non ha (ancora) scritto 


Firmato:

Tanta voglia di Tubarao


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Joey, chi è il maschio dominante Alfa ?
> *
> 
> miciolidia che fa fatica a loggarsi.


Una stronzata.


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma non discutevo i tuoi gusti!
> solo che di tipi così ne conosco anch'io, ti giuro che mi basta quel tipo di comportamento perchè mi stiano sulle palle
> è più forte di me


anche io. Sono "terrorizzata" dall'aggressività verbale e fisica, l'ho sempre detto qui e sul blog. Ho sempre giudicato poco con le palle questo tipo di persone, ma Manager ovviamente, per il 90 per cento delle volte è tutt'altro che lo stronzo aggressivo.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Una stronzata.



come lo hai detto bene pero


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche io. Sono "terrorizzata" dall'aggressività verbale e fisica, l'ho sempre detto qui e sul blog. Ho sempre giudicato poco con le palle questo tipo di persone, ma Manager ovviamente, per il 90 per cento delle volte è tutt'altro che lo stronzo aggressivo.



scusa, avevo capito l'esatto contrario!
io non sono terrorizzata, mi stanno proprio sulle palle e mi cerco altre persone con cui lavorare!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche io. Sono "*terrorizzata" dall'aggressività verbale e fisica*, l'ho sempre detto qui e sul blog. Ho sempre giudicato poco con le palle questo tipo di persone, ma Manager ovviamente, per il 90 per cento delle volte è tutt'altro che lo stronzo aggressivo.


Quotone:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> come lo hai detto bene pero



Ok, allora leggi: un'allegra leggenda metropolitana.


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Settembre 2012)

io non so cosa mi attiri


Non lo so piu.


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok, allora leggi: un'allegra leggenda metropolitana.


no, ma davvero volevo esprimere che lo avevi detto bene.

hai dato una risposta secca, decisa, senza fronzoli.


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

il potere come arroganza e sopruso ...come può piacere?
quello acquisito con fatica, genio e intelligenza , compreso il tocco di follia per me è una grande attrattiva.

quello che maggiormente non amo è la mediocrità e l'accidia


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Una stronzata.



:rofl:








..........


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il potere come arroganza e soppruso ...come può piacere?
> *quello acquisito con fatica, genio e intelligenza , compreso il tocco di follia per me è una grande attrattiva.
> 
> *quello che maggiormente non amo è la mediocrità e l'accidia


Il problema è che non ci sono tanti esempi di questo tipo


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il potere come arroganza e soppruso ...come può piacere?
> quello acquisito con fatica, genio e intelligenza , compreso il tocco di follia per me è una grande attrattiva.
> 
> quello che maggiormente non amo è la mediocrità e l'accidia



Peccato che Steve Jobs sia morto. Molto fresco, lui. O almeno, lo era. Però c'è rimasto Berlusconi, tipo. Se vuoi, accomodati.


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa, avevo capito l'esatto contrario!
> io non sono terrorizzata, mi stanno proprio sulle palle e mi cerco altre persone con cui lavorare!


Io terrorizzata in senso che proprio me ne vado fisicamente.
Uno che alza la voce smette immediatamente di esistere.

Manager non l'ho scelto, è una collaborazione determinata dal progetto che avevamo iniziato insieme.
la sua azienda aveva delle competenze la mia altre.
E abbiamo dovuto fondere due gruppi di lavoro.



Ma sono felice di avere fatto questa esperienza lavorativa con lui.
Mi ha insegnato moltissimo, senza ironia.


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

ottimo esempio il primo(peccato ), il secondo è diventato demente e non va bene.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Peccato che* Steve Jobs *sia morto. Molto fresco, lui. O almeno, lo era. Però c'è rimasto Berlusconi, tipo. Se vuoi, accomodati.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ottimo esempio il primo(peccato ), il secondo è diventato demente e non va bene.


Lo ben sapevo che il primo l'avresti apprezzato molto.


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Peccato che Steve Jobs sia morto. Molto fresco, lui. O almeno, lo era. Però c'è rimasto Berlusconi, tipo. Se vuoi, accomodati.


ecco. si . il primo è perfetto.


faccia, stile, capoccia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io non so cosa mi attiri
> 
> 
> *Non lo so piu*.


ma... per quanto tu sia rimasta delusa e per quanto tu possa temere di esserlo ancora... questa è una cosa sulla quale dovresti farti domande.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io non so cosa mi attiri
> 
> 
> Non lo so piu.


Perche, poi, alla fine della fiera, possiamo mettere tutte le asticelle e i criteri di selezione che vogliamo, ma esiste anche l'imponderabile, e contro di quelli non ci sono clausole WHERE che tengano.

Firmato:

Tubami, ma i baci straziami (o era Saziami)


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Settembre 2012)

il secondo non mi è mai piaciuto. mai .

e non sto parlando del politico.


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma... per quanto tu sia rimasta delusa e per quanto tu possa temere di esserlo ancora... questa è una cosa sulla quale dovresti farti domande.



me le sono fatta sbri.


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perche, poi, alla fine della fiera, possiamo mettere tutte le asticelle e i criteri di selezione che vogliamo, ma esiste anche l'imponderabile, e contro di quelli non ci sono clausole WHERE che tengano.
> 
> Firmato:
> 
> Tubami, ma i baci straziami (o era Saziami)



credo tu abbia ragione,almeno per me.

anni avrei risposto con tale certezza a questa domanda.


oggi. il vuoto.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Settembre 2012)

L'uomo che vorrei essere (o che invidio di sana invidia / o comunque apprezzo) se non fossi stato Tubarao ?

Adesso come adesso, escludendo mio padre che metto sul primo scalino del podio con grandissimo distacco dal secondo e dal terzo, mica me ne viene in mente qualcuno 

Mumble mumble.

Mancanza di esempi, noti, positivi ? No dai, non ci credo....mò ci penso bene e farovvi sapere.

Firmato:

Tubarao pensieroso


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'uomo che vorrei essere (o che invidio di sana invidia / o comunque apprezzo) se non fossi stato Tubarao ?
> 
> Adesso come adesso, escludendo mio padre che metto sul primo scalino del podio con grandissimo distacco dal secondo e dal terzo, mica me ne viene in mente qualcuno
> 
> ...


meno male che non ti ho mai incontato:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non ti sto giudicando affatto. Però se mi chiedi a che punto della sinusoide ti trovi e non ti piace la risposta, non so cosa farci. Non sono tutto coccole e faccine, non so se è chiaro. Secondo me, e ripeto secondo me, le cose stanno così. Non lo faresti anche avendone la possibilità *E* la voglia. Poi felice di essere smentito, ma fin'ora non vedo nulla che possa farmi cambiare opinione.


Oh se l'hai fatto. Ma, ripeto, prendo e porto a casa, no problem.


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

:sbatti:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh se l'hai fatto. Ma, ripeto, prendo e porto a casa, *no problem*.


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh no. Adesso sono seria. Vorrei ma non posso è da ipocriti e da codardi. E io non sono nè l'una, nè l'altra cosa. E non ho mai non dico voluto, neppure desiderato o sognicchiato. Perchè, se fosse la trombata quello che voglio, me la sarei fatta. Ma da molto, moltissimo tempo, ho perso interesse per certi tipi di relazione, anzi... non ho piacere di ricordarli. Quindi il tradimento non mi interessa come curiosità e non lo *voglio*. Diverso è dire non tradirò mai: se incontrassi un uomo che mi attira, forse *potrei *farlo.


Questo è uno stato di consapevolezza sicuramente superiore.

Se ci fate caso qui la tendenza è quella del pensiero che la "compravendita" sessuale sia rappresentata e agevolata da uno stato personale di successo.

Cosi una Minerva (perdonami se ti cito) che è stimolata da uomini carismatici, stimola a sua volta l'immagine di un uomo "predominante". Viceversa, per gli uomini ci saranno determinanti altri attributi.

Sbriciolata, io capisco quello che intendi. Ma il tuo è il risultato di ricerche e consapevolezze molto approfondito. Non hai bisogni di questo tipo, non ne sei soggetta. E' una caratteristica forte, tanto da far passare quel modo di relazionarsi inutile per te.

Quindi resterebbe da analizzare l'aspetto puramente sessuale della cosa.


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io terrorizzata in senso che proprio me ne vado fisicamente.
> Uno che alza la voce smette immediatamente di esistere.
> 
> Manager non l'ho scelto, è una collaborazione determinata dal progetto che avevamo iniziato insieme.
> ...



ecco, non so perchè, ma sin da piccola sono sempre stata allergica la potere
tranne il mio, che prima non avevo, ovviamente, poi me lo ha dato la mia famiglia, un passo alla volta, ma non mi ci sono mai sentita del tutto a mio agio, tipo un tradimento:mrgreen: del mio intendere la vita nel senso più profondo, del saper vivere bene

poi, diciamolo, al nord (al sud mi sembra meno) chi ha potere spesso spantega, lo fa pesare, cose piuttosto insopportabili, mi fanno venire un gran desiderio di ridergli in faccia:mrgreen:

quindi niente potere, niente carisma (che, detto sinceramente, mi sembra un po' una roba per allocchi)
a me piacciono le persone "segnate" dalla vita, che hanno perso e hanno vinto, che sono cadute ma hanno saputo rialzarsi, disincantati ma coraggiosi, con le cicatrici ben evidenti sulla pelle


----------



## Hellseven (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco, non so perchè, ma sin da piccola sono sempre stata allergica la potere
> tranne il mio, che prima non avevo, ovviamente, poi me lo ha dato la mia famiglia, un passo alla volta, ma non mi ci sono mai sentita del tutto a mio agio, tipo un tradimento:mrgreen: del mio intendere la vita nel senso più profondo, del saper vivere bene
> 
> poi, diciamolo, al nord (al sud mi sembra meno) chi ha potere spesso spantega, lo fa pesare, cose piuttosto insopportabili, mi fanno venire un gran desiderio di ridergli in faccia:mrgreen:
> ...


_*
*_
Mi hai un pò commosso, davvero ....


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco, non so perchè, ma sin da piccola sono sempre stata allergica la potere
> tranne il mio, che prima non avevo, ovviamente, poi me lo ha dato la mia famiglia, un passo alla volta, ma non mi ci sono mai sentita del tutto a mio agio, tipo un tradimento:mrgreen: del mio intendere la vita nel senso più profondo, del saper vivere bene
> 
> poi, diciamolo, al nord (al sud mi sembra meno) chi ha potere spesso spantega, lo fa pesare, cose piuttosto insopportabili, mi fanno venire un gran desiderio di ridergli in faccia:mrgreen:
> ...


Vedi Free, l'idea del partner forte però compensa eventuali debolezze. Diversa è la ricerca del partner adeguato, che aderisce perfettamente alle proprie esigenze e aspettative.

E se sei uno che sa stare bene da solo, come in coppia, è pure meglio.


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> [/B][/U][/I]
> Mi hai un pò commosso, davvero ....



grazie
sto sorridendo anch'io


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Vedi Free, l'idea del partner forte però compensa eventuali debolezze. Diversa è la ricerca del partner adeguato, che aderisce perfettamente alle proprie esigenze e aspettative.
> 
> E se sei uno che sa stare bene da solo, come in coppia, è pure meglio.



ma io non so se sono forte
mi hanno detto materialista, più che altro
boh, sarà


----------



## Hellseven (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> grazie
> sto sorridendo anch'io


Sorrido di felicità: la visione che dai di Uomo è quella che il mio immaginario ha sempre esaltato, sin dall'adolescenza, quando spesso devi scegliere se stare dalla parte dei presunti vincenti o dei nerds. E il mio cuore è sempre stato con i secondi. The Beautiful Loser. C'è un universo di letteratura, cinema e musica sul punto. Che io sento mia più della mia stessa pelle, talvolta.


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco, non so perchè, ma sin da piccola sono sempre stata allergica la potere
> tranne il mio, che prima non avevo, ovviamente, poi me lo ha dato la mia famiglia, un passo alla volta, ma non mi ci sono mai sentita del tutto a mio agio, tipo un tradimento:mrgreen: del mio intendere la vita nel senso più profondo, del saper vivere bene
> 
> poi, diciamolo, al nord (al sud mi sembra meno) chi ha potere spesso spantega, lo fa pesare, cose piuttosto insopportabili, mi fanno venire un gran desiderio di ridergli in faccia:mrgreen:
> ...


ma chi l'ha detto?
dico una cosa ben diversa:*spesso *chi ha il potere se lo è guadagnato partendo dal fatto che ha saputo osare dove molti non provano nemmeno.
questo mi affascina


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Vedi Free, l'idea del partner forte però compensa *eventuali debolezze*. Diversa è la ricerca del partner adeguato, che aderisce perfettamente alle proprie esigenze e aspettative.
> 
> E se sei uno che sa stare bene da solo, come in coppia, è pure meglio.


può essere.quello che so è che ho sempre cercato un uomo forte per l'esatto contrario


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Sorrido di felicità: la visione che dai di Uomo è quella che il mio immaginario ha sempre esaltato, sin dall'adolescenza, quando spesso devi scegliere se stare dalla parte dei presunti vincenti o dei nerds. E il mio cuore è sempre stato con i secondi. The Beautiful Loser. C'è un universo di letteratura, cinema e musica sul punto. Che io sento mia più della mia stessa pelle, talvolta.



vero
io ho perso molto, quasi tutto 10 anni fa, senza sconti e senza possibilità
poi ho combattuto per rimettere "a posto" le cose, ora ho deposto le armi, e le mie cicatrici si vedono tutte
ma non me ne frega niente:mrgreen:


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi l'ha detto?
> dico una cosa ben diversa:*spesso *chi ha il potere se lo è guadagnato partendo dal fatto che ha saputo osare dove molti non provano nemmeno.
> questo mi affascina



non so, l'ho letto e ho detto la mia
a me di mr apple frega zero, il berlusca invece mi fa proprio schifo


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> può essere.quello che so è che ho sempre cercato un uomo forte per l'esatto contrario


Nel tuo caso allora si tratta di ricerca di partner adeguati. Che, considerazione personale, solitamente sono di calibro e sui generis. Sappi che non discuto minimamente le tue capacità di scelta.


----------



## Hellseven (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> vero
> io ho perso molto, quasi tutto 10 anni fa, senza sconti e senza possibilità
> poi ho combattuto per rimettere "a posto" le cose, ora ho deposto le armi, e le mie cicatrici si vedono tutte
> ma non me ne frega niente:mrgreen:


Questo ti fa onore e goditi un pò di meritata e sudata tranquillità, amica.


----------



## Hellseven (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> può essere.quello che so è che ho sempre cercato un uomo forte per l'esatto contrario


Uno che sapesse tenerti testa?


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Questo ti fa onore e goditi un pò di meritata e sudata tranquillità, amica.



grazie, altrettanto


----------



## Innominata (21 Settembre 2012)

Quello che mi attira in un uomo è la conversazione. Per conversazione intendo un modo di parlare che comprende non solo i contenuti, ma i modi, le espressioni, la mimica che la accompagnano, mi piace che siano modi di conversare personali e molto "connotativi" di quella persona. Se chiacchiera vivacemente e ironicamente meglio ancora, e poi con ampie escursioni nel tono della voce, dal sommesso al roboante. Ovviamente i contenuti non devono essere stupidi, ma con questo non voglio dire che amo le conversazioni dotte, tutt'altro, né le disquisizioni culturali, amo gli uomini che chiacchierano facendo vivere nella conversazione e in tutto l'armamentario della conversazione il loro modo e il loro preciso modo con te. Comincio a essere stufa degli umorali, ma quelli non del tutto normalissimi mi sono sempre piaciuti, ora forse vorrei qualcosa di più riposante. Ho sempre avuto un debole per gli uomini dai colori chiari e di grande stazza (bene le pance), questo come preferenza generale, poi mi sono piaciuti anche uomini meno alti, meno biondi e meno opulenti. Mi piacciono confidenziali, affettuosi, sinceri, accuditivi. Che mi accompagnino spesso in macchina perchè non ho senso dell'orientamento e mi perdo facilmente


----------



## perplesso (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non sto cercando. Ti sto dando dei parametri. E non sembrano strani neppure a me... ma vedi, secondo me il problema di fondo è che un uomo con le caratteristiche descritte... ad un'età compatibile con la mia, è molto probabilmente sposato. A quel punto, anche se mi ipoteticamente mi potrebbe attirare, mi si riazzerano i contatori. E' un casino.


esistono anche i divorziati


----------



## perplesso (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche io. Sono "terrorizzata" dall'aggressività verbale e fisica, l'ho sempre detto qui e sul blog. Ho sempre giudicato poco con le palle questo tipo di persone, ma Manager ovviamente, per il 90 per cento delle volte è tutt'altro che lo stronzo aggressivo.


intendi....immagino....aggressività verbale e fisica croniche,non i casi di stretta necessità


----------



## perplesso (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh no. Adesso sono seria. Vorrei ma non posso è da ipocriti e da codardi. E io non sono nè l'una, nè l'altra cosa. E non ho mai non dico voluto, neppure desiderato o sognicchiato. Perchè, se fosse la trombata quello che voglio, me la sarei fatta. Ma da molto, moltissimo tempo, ho perso interesse per certi tipi di relazione, anzi... non ho piacere di ricordarli. Quindi il tradimento non mi interessa come curiosità e non lo *voglio*. Diverso è dire non tradirò mai: se incontrassi un uomo che mi attira, forse *potrei *farlo.


perfetto


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh se l'hai fatto. Ma, ripeto, prendo e porto a casa, no problem.


No che non l'ho fatto. Sono andato in contrasto con quello che tu pensi di te. E' diverso. E non necessariamente in negativo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco, non so perchè, ma sin da piccola sono sempre stata allergica la potere
> tranne il mio, che prima non avevo, ovviamente, poi me lo ha dato la mia famiglia, un passo alla volta, ma non mi ci sono mai sentita del tutto a mio agio, tipo un tradimento:mrgreen: del mio intendere la vita nel senso più profondo, del saper vivere bene
> 
> poi, diciamolo, al nord (al sud mi sembra meno) chi ha potere spesso spantega, lo fa pesare, cose piuttosto insopportabili, mi fanno venire un gran desiderio di ridergli in faccia:mrgreen:
> ...


anche a me


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> 90% (e sono stata stretta) degli uomini che conoscono, passeggiano con l'aria di dirti "ti piacerebbe eh fare un giro?!!)
> Parlano di palestre, yatch, vacanze super lusso ecc ecc
> Non sanno cosa sia l'ironia, soprattutto se rivolta a se stessi.
> Credono di averlo solo loro, e ovviamente di dimensioni fuori dalla norma....
> ...


Mah ma che razza di uomini frequenti eh non lo so...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non sto cercando. Ti sto dando dei parametri. E non sembrano strani neppure a me... ma vedi, secondo me il problema di fondo è che un uomo con le caratteristiche descritte... ad un'età compatibile con la mia, è molto probabilmente sposato. A quel punto, anche se mi ipoteticamente mi potrebbe attirare, mi si riazzerano i contatori. E' un casino.


C'è un esercito di separati là fuori pupa...

Lo so...

Io sono un diversamente sposato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E che vuol dire, a parole tue?



Visto che anche a me basta un uomo che sia uomo...
come "uomo" intendo una persona che sa affrontare i problemi con la sua testa...che  abbia comunque fatto un percorso affrontando gioie , dolori, amori...
che se necessario sappia proteggermi ....
che sia buono e umile...

Questo almeno per me...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, cerchi, non cerchi. E' uguale, semantica. Non ti capita, quindi non ti poni il problema. Detto questo il grassettato è una puttanata.


Joey io mi ricordo anche una sbriciola che...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl  ::rotfl:
Una volta ha aperto un 3d in cui parlava di uno che le piaceva...
Ed era agitata come una adolescente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l::rotfl:

Poi capisci...
Lei come dire...osò vagheggiare un attimo e in men che non si fica...
Fu lui a portarla alla triste realtà no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Per Sbri ci vorrebbe Nicholson nelle streghe di eastwook no?

Per esempio il conte con Dammi un nome....
[video=youtube;NbIjkFvXKmc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbIjkFvXKmc[/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'è un esercito di separati là fuori pupa...
> 
> Lo so...
> 
> Io sono un diversamente sposato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 ma hai idea delle pare che si fanno? sè... tutti bravi voi uomini, tutti sboroni... ma ne conosco, eh? Figli maschi che mi raccontano i problemi con la morosa ne ho uno, grazie. Più gli amici.... perchè io sono la mamma che non fa la spia... che non spiattella. Voi uomini siete di una semplicità disarmante... ma siete anche, spesso, disarmati. Oddio.... io vado d'accordo con voi per questo, eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Joey io mi ricordo anche una sbriciola che...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl  ::rotfl:
> Una volta ha aperto un 3d in cui parlava di uno che le piaceva...
> Ed era agitata come una adolescente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l::rotfl:
> 
> ...


ero in un momento di estrema vulnerabilità... poi aveva 10 anni meno di me. Sono cose che confondono, non è carino da parte tua ricordarmelo. A proposito, non ho più scritto niente... ma ha avuto pure il coraggio di riprovarci. Pirla.(lui, non fraintendere!)


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Visto che anche a me basta un uomo che sia uomo...
> come "uomo" intendo una persona che sa affrontare i problemi con la sua testa...che  abbia comunque fatto un percorso affrontando gioie , dolori, amori...
> che se necessario sappia proteggermi ....
> che sia buono e umile...
> ...


Cioè...voglio dire...
Un uomo bollenteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...con la bolla...

[video=youtube;JWTnTKYh1eU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWTnTKYh1eU[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma hai idea delle pare che si fanno? sè... tutti bravi voi uomini, tutti sboroni... ma ne conosco, eh? Figli maschi che mi raccontano i problemi con la morosa ne ho uno, grazie. Più gli amici.... perchè io sono la mamma che non fa la spia... che non spiattella. Voi uomini siete di una semplicità disarmante... ma siete anche, spesso, disarmati. Oddio.... io vado d'accordo con voi per questo, eh?


Si lo so 
L'amore è complesso...
Poi ogni età ha le sue responsabilità no?

Insomma se vuoi la botta di sesso è na roba...
Una storia seria è n'altra roba...no?

Insomma lo sai che non c'è nessun principe azzurro no?

Ma tanti orchi buoni no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Joey io mi ricordo anche una sbriciola che...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl  ::rotfl:
> Una volta ha aperto un 3d in cui parlava di uno che le piaceva...
> Ed era agitata come una adolescente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Ma tu pensi davvero che non me l'immagini per filo e per segno?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Visto che anche a me basta un uomo che sia uomo...
> come "uomo" intendo una persona che sa affrontare i problemi con la sua testa...che  abbia comunque fatto un percorso affrontando gioie , dolori, amori...
> che se necessario sappia proteggermi ....
> che sia buono e umile...
> ...


Ma buono ed umile per forza? Cioè se non è propriamente buonissimo (ma con te si) e non tanto umile non va bene?


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma buono ed umile per forza? Cioè se non è propriamente buonissimo (ma con te si) e non tanto umile non va bene?


Novita'?

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ero in un momento di estrema vulnerabilità... poi aveva 10 anni meno di me. Sono cose che confondono


Si, confondono. E poi c'è anche l'arresto, mi pare, per più di tot anni di differenza. Per dieci anni poi, mi sa che c'è l'ergastolo per direttissima. Oppure il confinio, adesso non ricordo bene.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ero in un momento di estrema vulnerabilità... poi aveva 10 anni meno di me. Sono cose che confondono, non è carino da parte tua ricordarmelo. A proposito, non ho più scritto niente... ma ha avuto pure il coraggio di riprovarci. Pirla.(lui, non fraintendere!)


Beh cose che capitano a quelle belle da lasciare il segno no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Alle cesse non capita sai?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh cose che capitano a quelle belle da lasciare il segno no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Alle cesse non capita sai?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ScIemo:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ScIemo:rotfl:


Quella volta mi hai fatto una tenerezza incredibile...


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> Quello che mi attira in un uomo è la conversazione. Per conversazione intendo un modo di parlare che comprende non solo i contenuti, ma i modi, le espressioni, la mimica che la accompagnano, mi piace che siano modi di conversare personali e molto "connotativi" di quella persona. Se chiacchiera vivacemente e ironicamente meglio ancora, e poi con ampie escursioni nel tono della voce, dal sommesso al roboante. Ovviamente i contenuti non devono essere stupidi, ma con questo non voglio dire che amo le conversazioni dotte, tutt'altro, né le disquisizioni culturali, amo gli uomini che chiacchierano facendo vivere nella conversazione e in tutto l'armamentario della conversazione il loro modo e il loro preciso modo con te. Comincio a essere stufa degli umorali, ma quelli non del tutto normalissimi mi sono sempre piaciuti, ora forse vorrei qualcosa di più riposante. Ho sempre avuto un debole per gli uomini dai colori chiari e di grande stazza (bene le pance), questo come preferenza generale, poi mi sono piaciuti anche uomini meno alti, meno biondi e meno opulenti. Mi piacciono confidenziali, affettuosi, sinceri, accuditivi. Che mi accompagnino spesso in macchina perchè non ho senso dell'orientamento e mi perdo facilmente



che bella descrizione che hai fatto.
la descrizione di un  compagno.

bella bella.


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> intendi....immagino....aggressività verbale e fisica croniche,non i casi di stretta necessità


No certo. In casi di necessità ti uccido pure io a mani nude se questo è la condizione per proteggermi o proteggere.

parlo di quelle persone che non riescono  a contenersi, aggressive verbalmente per nulla  insomma. Cose così.
Ho avuto un padre urlatore e inutile nasconderlo questo ha cambiato il mio dna verso questa tipologia di persone.


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No certo. In casi di necessità ti uccido pure io a mani nude se questo è la condizione per proteggermi o proteggere.
> 
> parlo di quelle persone che non riescono  a contenersi, aggressive verbalmente per nulla  insomma. Cose così.
> Ho avuto un padre urlatore e inutile nasconderlo questo ha cambiato il mio dna verso questa tipologia di persone.


percio' adesso solo rigorosamente deboli, succubi e manipolabili...

complimenti...

ahahahah


----------



## perplesso (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No certo. In casi di necessità ti uccido pure io a mani nude se questo è la condizione per proteggermi o proteggere.
> 
> parlo di quelle persone che non riescono  a contenersi, aggressive verbalmente per nulla  insomma. Cose così.
> Ho avuto un padre urlatore e inutile nasconderlo questo ha cambiato il mio dna verso questa tipologia di persone.


ho avuto anch'io un padre urlatore. ha urlato finchè non sono stato alto abbastanza da poterlo attaccare al muro.

con me il rischio di sentirmi urlare non lo corri,notoriamente non ho voce.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma buono ed umile per forza? Cioè se non è propriamente buonissimo (ma con te si) e non tanto umile non va bene?



Ovvio che con me  deve essere così....
con gli altri per me puó essere ció che vuole...


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube;AAx4RyZyYZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAx4RyZyYZ4[/video]


ma soprattutto deve essere bello, diciamolo!:rotfl:

va che raduno!
oddio!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (22 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ho avuto anch'io un padre urlatore. ha urlato finchè non sono stato alto abbastanza da poterlo attaccare al muro.
> 
> con me il rischio di sentirmi urlare non lo corri,notoriamente *non ho voce.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (22 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perplesso ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ho avuto anch'io un padre urlatore. ha urlato finchè non sono stato alto abbastanza da poterlo attaccare al muro.
> ...


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

umile e buono deve essere il mio cagnolino:mrgreen:
no, sul serio....fosse vera umiltà, questa sconosciuta , posso anche considerarle dote rara, ma siccome il più delle volte gli umili sono solo codardi preferisco la responsabilità della presunzione.
uno presume di essere e vuol dimostrarlo facendo qualcosa...l'umile che si ferma al tanto io non sono in grado non lo tollero.
e sulla bontà sono portata a pensare anche lì che chi è realizzato sia in grado di essere più buono con gli altri, nella frustrazione siamo tutti meno buoni.
tutto il linea di massima ,ovviamente


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

condivido.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

pero' è anche vero che l umiltà in alcuni si coniuga proprio con una povertà di carattere, quindi perchè svilire questo modo di essere naturale, nel senso che questi_ sò nati cosi_, per giustificare i comportamenti di chi invece è piu forte perchè il carattere naturalmente lo possiede?


forse la mia osservazione è fuori luogo perchè non capito a cosa ti riferivi. l ho colta estrapolandola dal contesto. se è cosi. sorry.


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

non so se svilisco, non m'interessano gli uomini così





dammi un nome ha detto:


> pero' è anche vero che l umiltà in alcuni si coniuga proprio con una povertà di carattere, quindi perchè svilire questo modo di essere naturale, nel senso che questi_ sò nati cosi_, per giustificare i comportamenti di chi invece è piu forte perchè il carattere naturalmente lo possiede?
> 
> 
> forse la mia osservazione è fuori luogo perchè non capito a cosa ti riferivi. l ho colta estrapolandola dal contesto. se è cosi. sorry.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

Posso scrivere una cosa che avrei voluto scrivere sin dall'inizio? si? grazie!!!


Ammia francamente e sinceramente e schiettamente etc etc etc.. in un uomo, non mi attira nulla.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

ahhhh..ok. grazie Minerva ora ho capito!


si, anche a me le persone in generale cosi mi stancano, mi annoiano.

provo molta ammirazione verso chi si mette in gioco in continuazione.


ecco..gli uomini di potere, su quelli che gesticono il potere...ci vado cauta. 

mi spiego: chi arriva a gestirlo è* perchè fortemente centrato su di sè*,non ci sono nè se nè ma..diversamente non ce la fai, è cio' che mi ha raccontato la mia modesta esperienza ventennale.


Ecco, questo tipo di omeno, oggi, non lo reggerei piu. anzi...scappo.



forse perchè non sono cosi forte o sicura come questi. 

è un discorso molto personale.

pero' alla fine scappo dagli uni, scappo dagli altri...quindi sa la madonna.

scappo e punto.


dovrei avere vent'anni con la consapevolezza di oggi per esserne piu sicura.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Posso scrivere una cosa che avrei voluto scrivere sin dall'inizio? si? grazie!!!
> 
> 
> Ammia francamente e sinceramente e schiettamente etc etc etc.. in un uomo, non mi attira nulla.



poffarbacco. e diversamente uomo? 

femmina


apri un tred


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> poffarbacco. e diversamente uomo?
> 
> femmina
> 
> ...



Bhe.. ci penserò! ( soltanto pensarci però) 

Aprire un3D ? cosa piace in una donna ? ma manco morto!!!! conosco i maschietti! e so cosa gli piace :rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

noi  non ancora


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> noi  non ancora


Ma mi facci il piacere mi facci!! disse totò


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ahhhh..ok. grazie Minerva ora ho capito!
> 
> 
> si, anche a me le persone in generale cosi mi stancano, mi annoiano.
> ...


dipende dalla *concentrazione* che hanno.di norma quelli veramente in gamba hanno mille antenne per captare tutto e proprio per questo riescono bene in quello che fanno.
poi ci sono quelli pseudo carismatici , dall'affabulazione intrigante ma che hanno la catteristica di parlarsi addosso e non ascoltare mai gli altri.
e questo è un grosso handicap .
comunque ritengo che molti stupidi siano in realtà concentrati su loro stessi ...se andiamo a vedere è la caratteristica tipo di alcune forme di demenza, mentre l'intelligenza dovrebbe essere apertura mentale e curiosità verso l'esterno


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma mi facci il piacere mi facci!! disse totò




:smile:


ecco, Toto', sarebbe stata una tippolloggia mooolto interessante.


vabbè, dico una ovvietà.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende dalla *concentrazione* che hanno.di norma quelli veramente in gamba hanno mille antenne per captare tutto e proprio per questo riescono bene in quello che fanno.
> poi ci sono quelli pseudo carismatici , dall'affabulazione intrigante ma che hanno la catteristica di parlarsi addosso e non ascoltare mai gli altri.
> e questo è un grosso handicap .
> comunque ritengo che molti stupidi siano in realtà concentrati su loro stessi ...se andiamo a vedere è la caratteristica tipo di alcune forme di demenza, mentre l'intelligenza dovrebbe essere apertura mentale e curiosità verso l'esterno



si, è vero, condivido, le mie osservazioni sono viziate dalla esperienza personale con egocentrico autistico nella relazione *con me*. benchè largamente condivisa da amici comuni.


come è vero che anche gli stupidi sono ben ancorati a sè stessi.


----------



## Tebe (22 Settembre 2012)

Mi attirano due tipologie di uomo, a livello mentale intendo, perchè per il fisico è semplice.

Il mio interesse viene attirato dagli uomini morbidi, in sovrappeso diciamo, se sono alti meglio ma non è una cosa che fa la differenza.
Non amo i biondi e gli occhi chiari. Preferisco di gran lunga i bruni con gli occhi scuri.
Questo a livello fisico.

Poi le strade virano.
E cerco due tipologie di uomo molto diverse.
Se è un tradimento o sesso allora vengo attirata da uomini con un carattere decisionale mentre mi attraggono gli uomini dolci come compagni.

Imprescindibile nella scelta di entrambi è:
No uomo delle caverne grazie, quindi ironia come se piovesse, niente sbrocchi o limitati a 3/4 secondi niente urli e un comportamento quanto più consono alle situazioni.

Poi si vede.
In un incontro ci sono mille variabili.


E meno male


----------



## lunaiena (22 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè...voglio dire...
> Un uomo bollenteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...con la bolla...
> 
> [video=youtube;JWTnTKYh1eU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWTnTKYh1eU[/video]


Sei un furfante immatricolato!!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sei un furfante immatricolato!!:rotfl:


( cit.) Il conte è un uomo subdolo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi attirano due tipologie di uomo, a livello mentale intendo, perchè per il fisico è semplice.
> 
> Il mio interesse viene attirato dagli uomini morbidi, in sovrappeso diciamo, se sono alti meglio ma non è una cosa che fa la differenza.
> Non amo i biondi e gli occhi chiari. Preferisco di gran lunga i bruni con gli occhi scuri.
> ...


questa cosa qui non arriverò mai a capirla.
in compenso  c'è una logica nella dolcezza di chi poi viene tradito; mica scema...il decisionale è più duro da gestire:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa cosa qui non arriverò mai a capirla.
> in compenso  c'è una logica nella dolcezza di chi poi viene tradito; mica scema...il decisionale è più duro da gestire:mrgreen:


Minerva in guerra.



A parte gli scherzi, sul neretto che tu hai evidenziato, io farei un'altra domanda, ma Manager sbaglio o era colui che era "timido etc " 


In guerra anche Ultimo. 

Ma conosco la risposta, almeno credo. Quindi che sto scrivendo a fare ?


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Minerva in guerra.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


abbi pazienza ultimo, siccome non è la prima volta davvero...non sono mai in guerra con tebe.siamo agli antipodi ed è ovvio che non ci siano tante cose sulle quali non siamo d'accordo .ma guerra mai, ora poi scherzavo.
su manager non so nulla


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> abbi pazienza ultimo, siccome non è la prima volta davvero...non sono mai in guerra con tebe.siamo agli antipodi ed è ovvio che non ci siano tante cose sulle quali non siamo d'accordo .ma guerra mai, ora poi scherzavo.
> su manager non so nulla


Ma infatti sono belli i vostri interventi. Quindi da ora se ti va, leggi le mie battute come scherzo, come una maniera per smorzare o magari far sorridere. Era questo il mio intento. 

Su Manager se ricordo bene, era se non timido poco propenso al sesso .. come definirlo... da macho?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Settembre 2012)

> (...)


è una lista inaccettabilmente lunga :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa cosa qui non arriverò mai a capirla.
> in compenso  c'è una logica nella dolcezza di chi poi viene tradito; mica scema...il decisionale è più duro da gestire:mrgreen:





Ultimo ha detto:


> Minerva in guerra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



io non vi sopporto più, ve lo dico. D)
Min, porca puzzola.
Non è una questione di gestire o non gestire, mica lavoro nella logistica.
E' una cosa naturale. Mi sento bene con gli uomini dolci, gli unici che mi fanno venire voglia di coppia.
Un decisionale mi fa venire voglia solo di frustarlo a letto. 
Altro che coppia.
Poi mai dire mai. 
Nel senso che domani mi sveglio e mi innamoro di Mister decisionale 2012...ok...mica ho un interruttore.
Tu dolce ok fidanzato, Tu no solo sesso, tu mai nemmeno per la sopravvivenza della specie.

e tu, Ultimo. Tu. Si, proprio tu.
manager mi ha fatto scoppiare l'ormone perchè mai e poi mai avrei pensato che un uomo come lui, così duro e decisionale sul lavoro, così cazzuto e irruento con tutti.....
..........










mai avrei immaginato che fosse davvero un timido a letto.
ma ormai ero invornita.
Minchia. sette anni senza tradire ho perso il fiuto trombino evidentemente.
Essù(cit), sempre a guardare il pelo nella guest...hem...nell'uovo







mi rifaccio con nik amore segreto, tanto
tiè

:festa::festa:


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Settembre 2012)

io mantengo sempre l impressione che tu sia innammorata di questo Manager. e nemmeno poco.

il tuo ragazzo è la tua storia. il presente ma soprattutto il passato che avete costruito insieme.

manager è colui che ti permette di stare in guerra e non dare mai nulla per scontato.

ma è questi che vuoi.

il problema è che è sposato, ma non puoi o non lo vuoi ammettere.

sei molto arrabbiata col ragazzo, in fondo quel tradimento ti ha permesso di liberarti da quel patto al quale per prima non credevi, ma non perchè tu sia cattiva, ma perchè per prima non ti vuoi mettere nella condizione di essere abbandonata ancora una volta. e cosi tradisci e ti difendi da questa paura.


----------



## Tebe (23 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io mantengo sempre l impressione che tu sia innammorata di questo Manager. e nemmeno poco.
> 
> il tuo ragazzo è la tua storia. il presente ma soprattutto il passato che avete costruito insieme.
> 
> ...



ok


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2012)

...ma un bel maschio senza pancetta, vi piace?:singleeye:

oppure no.


----------



## Tebe (23 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ma un bel maschio senza pancetta, vi piace?:singleeye:
> 
> oppure no.




mmmmmmmmhhhhhhhh*no*!


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ma un bel maschio senza pancetta, vi piace?:singleeye:
> 
> oppure no.


assolutamente si :up:


----------



## Tebe (23 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> assolutamente si :up:


 e smettila...


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e smettila...


Cosa? 
Apprezzo l'uomo in forma.

Mica ho detto di voler uccidere chi ha un po' di pancetta.


----------



## Tebe (23 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Cosa?
> Apprezzo l'uomo in forma.
> 
> Mica ho detto di voler uccidere chi ha un po' di pancetta.



ma noooo, pensavo volessi con le tue arti magiche broccolare Spider mio.

faccio la suocera.

sei troppo una femme fatale


:rotfl:


sono in kreti, come al solito


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma noooo, pensavo volessi con le tue arti magiche broccolare Spider mio.
> 
> faccio la suocera.
> 
> ...


:rotfl:

in effetti stavo anche tastando il terreno, ma sono tutti tuoi!
non so, dimmi via mp chi non è già stato puntato da te! quanti nik amori segreti hai? 

femme fatale io...cavolo si! :rotfl:


----------



## Innominata (23 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ma un bel maschio senza pancetta, vi piace?:singleeye:
> 
> oppure no.


No no, una bella pancia da accoccolarvici sopra è deliziosa e rassicurante...figuratevi che ho una passione datata per Demis Roussos, magari con un po' meno uppìlu...


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che lo dico io, l'hai scritto tu. Al traditore medio non gliene frega una cippa di scoparsi la moglie/il marito di un'altro/a. E' per l'età il discorso è più o meno lo stesso, tranne casi estremi (e ci sono anche quelli, comunque). E quindi si, se ti fai sti problemi ma comunque il pensiero a volte ti sfiora, tu SEI una *VORREI ma NON POSSO*. Molto semplicemente. Non NON VORREI e basta. O meglio sarebbe: ANCHE SE VOLESSI, NON POTREI. Tipo.



Domanda.
Non è che intendi "l'idea mi viene ma poi per tutta una serie di meccanismi mentali, dall'inesperienza ai principi morali, mi fermo"?
In tal caso, piuttosto che "vorrei ma non posso" sarebbe "vorrei ma non voglio"?


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il potere come arroganza e sopruso ...come può piacere?
> quello acquisito con fatica, genio e intelligenza , compreso il tocco di follia per me è una grande attrattiva.
> 
> quello che maggiormente non amo è la mediocrità e l'accidia



Concordo.

L'idea che il potere attiri sembra ripugnante quando si suppone che implichi una ricerca di vantaggi accessori da detto "potere".


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ahhhh..ok. grazie Minerva ora ho capito!
> 
> 
> si, anche a me le persone in generale cosi mi stancano, mi annoiano.
> ...



Immagino che sia anche difficile mettersi d'accordo sul significato di "uomo di potere".
Nel mio lavoro, per esempio, so cosa intendo per uomo di potere, e potrebbe essere diversissimo da un "potente" politico, o commerciale, o avvocato o che so io.
Nel mio lavoro, uomini di potere che sono arrivati dove sono e non dovrebbero starci, ce ne sono, come ovunque. Ma più spesso ho avuto il piacere di vedere uomini (e donne, e che donne!) "potenti" per la loro lungimiranza, per il loro coraggio e per la loro intelligenza. Per la loro capacità di lavorare in squadra e per quella di stimolare e promuovere i giovani.

E così, certo che mi attirano i "potenti". Eccome.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2012)

*cosa mi attira in un uomo...*

Parlo di possibili amanti o avventure.

Pensando agli uomini con cui ho avuto un qualche tipo di relazione, scopro che... non hanno quasi nessuna caratteristica fisica in comune.
Il lato fisico ha una importanza davvero infima per me.

E di carattere... vitali, passionali. Sensuali. Ironici, spiritosi.
Almeno di primo acchito


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Immagino che sia anche difficile mettersi d'accordo sul significato di "uomo di potere".
> Nel mio lavoro, per esempio, so cosa intendo per uomo di potere, e potrebbe essere diversissimo da un "potente" politico, o commerciale, o avvocato o che so io._
> *Nel mio lavoro, uomini di potere che sono arrivati dove sono e non dovrebbero starci, ce ne sono, come ovunque. Ma più spesso ho avuto il piacere di vedere uomini (e donne, e che donne!) "potenti" per la loro lungimiranza, per il loro coraggio e per la loro intelligenza. Per la loro capacità di lavorare in squadra e per quella di stimolare *_*e promuovere i giovani.
> *
> E così, certo che mi attirano i "potenti". Eccome.



che bella immagine rassicurante che hai descritto...davvero..


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ma un bel maschio senza pancetta, vi piace?:singleeye:
> 
> oppure no.


 ti autopromuovi?


----------



## Tebe (23 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> in effetti stavo anche tastando il terreno, ma sono tutti tuoi!
> non so, dimmi via mp chi non è già stato puntato da te! quanti nik amori segreti hai?
> ...


Senti carina, non so se hai notato dalla mia firma ma io sono in missione con l'altra Divina.
Missione chupa chupa.
Quindi non posso dire niente.

Comunque stai in campana con spider.
Ricordati che faccio la suocera.

Sei troppo femme fale, si..
ti vedo in auto reggenti e unghie lunghe a fare rafting o che so...arrampicata.





ma cosa dico....meglio che vada a dormire...


jesus


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Senti carina, non so se hai notato dalla mia firma ma io sono in missione con l'altra Divina.
> Missione chupa chupa.
> Quindi non posso dire niente.
> 
> ...


L'altra? Ma quante siete? :scared: 

Bieco nonnismo.

E questo inverno mi darò allo snow con tacchi a spillo vertiginosi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> L'altra? Ma quante siete? :scared:
> 
> Bieco nonnismo.
> 
> E questo inverno mi darò allo snow con tacchi a spillo vertiginosi.



L'altra sono io, buonasera.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> che bella immagine rassicurante che hai descritto...davvero..



E' uno dei motivi per cui amo il mio lavoro...
E' più difficile, anche se purtroppo non impossibile, che il demerito venga premiato.
E se sei davvero bravo, è più difficile essere fermato.

E poi, sì, ci sono esempi di donne che per me sono estremamente galvanizzanti.
Una di queste donne "potenti" che ho per modello, che sono anche madri e mogli, ha recentemente iniziato, portato avanti e VINTO una battaglia per fanculizzare alcuni "potenti" vecchio stile che volevano escludere una donna da un certo concorso.
Le ho mandato un mazzo di fiori, ringraziandola a nome mio e di mia figlia, perchè sarà grazie a donne come lei che mia figlia potrà fare davvero il lavoro che preferisce.


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> L'altra sono io, buonasera.


Buonasera.  
Mai visto "I guerrieri della notte"? Mi sento come i warriors ora.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Settembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Vedi Free, l'idea del partner forte però compensa eventuali debolezze.* Diversa è la ricerca del partner adeguato, che aderisce perfettamente alle proprie esigenze e aspettative.*
> 
> E se sei uno che sa stare bene da solo, come in coppia, è pure meglio.


Finalmente un'osservazione adeguata.
Se si parla di partner sul lungo periodo.

Ma chi parte con quest'idea?

Mica sono mai partita con l'idea che un uomo doveva essere una certa cosa per me.
Poteva essere un potenziale: amico, amante, compagno, niente.

Un marito già ce l'ho.
Negli altri, in realtà, mi ha attirato l'intesa che andava creandosi interagendo con loro.
Poi, semplicemente, loro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Buonasera.
> Mai visto "I guerrieri della notte"? Mi sento come i warriors ora.


Visto, rivisto e stravisto.
Magnifico.


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' uno dei motivi per cui amo il mio lavoro...
> E' più difficile, anche se purtroppo non impossibile, che il demerito venga premiato.
> E se sei davvero bravo, è più difficile essere fermato.
> 
> ...




oh che meraviglie di cose che leggo stasera!

ma che bello! mi dovrai raccontare


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Visto, rivisto e stravisto.
> Magnifico.


Un'intenditrice.
Un film perfetto, colonna sonora da urlo.

Verde per te!


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> oh che meraviglie di cose che leggo stasera!
> 
> ma che bello! mi dovrai raccontare



Volentieri!
A scanso di equivoci, la donna che volevano silurare non ero io... non la conosco neppure. Ma il mazzo di fiori gliel'ho mandato proprio di cuore!


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' uno dei motivi per cui amo il mio lavoro...
> E' più difficile, anche se purtroppo non impossibile, che il demerito venga premiato.
> E se sei davvero bravo, è più difficile essere fermato.
> 
> ...


hai fatto bene a parlare in nome di tua figlia e soprattutto, anche se è piccola , a parlarle di questo in modo comprensibile per lei


----------



## Hellseven (24 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Visto, rivisto e stravisto.
> Magnifico.



Conservo ancora il vinile con quella meravigliosa copertina che rappresentava anche la locandina del film. 
All'epoca lessi anche il romanzo edito da Sperling e Kupfer da cui fu tratto il film. Non poteva però rendere l'adrenalina ce c'è nella pellicola.
E poi dimmi CM, quando mai ha fallito un film Walter Hill?
C'è stato solo un altro film di circa sei sette anni dopo che mi ha ugualmente elettrizzato: questo.
Il MIO film. Forever and ever. Ancora i brividi alla seicentomillesima visione .....
E la colonna sonora? Ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## Kid (24 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spiego: non sto cercando nulla.
> 
> Ok, comincio:
> La prima cosa che mi attira è la reazione chimica: fisicità, modo di muoversi, sguardo, sorriso.
> ...


Ma la depilazione pubica ti dà fastidio o la accetti? No perchè per il resto ci sono. Forse mi guardo un pò troppo allo specchio, ma posso cambiare eh...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> *Ma la depilazione pubica* ti dà fastidio o la accetti? No perchè per il resto ci sono. Forse mi guardo un pò troppo allo specchio, ma posso cambiare eh...


No ti prego.........
Mi cade un mito


----------



## Kid (24 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No ti prego.........
> Mi cade un mito


Assolutamente si invece. Mi depilo tutto fuorchè la barba io. Detesto i peli, soprattutto sulle donne, ma no nvedo perchè l'uomo debba tenerli! Oltretutto sono antiestetici e spesso antiigienici e favoriscono l'emergere di odori sgradevoli. Insomma, sono obsoleti!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Assolutamente si invece. Mi depilo tutto fuorchè la barba io. Detesto i peli, soprattutto sulle donne, ma no nvedo perchè l'uomo debba tenerli!



:blu:


----------



## Spider (24 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Assolutamente si invece. Mi depilo tutto fuorchè la barba io. Detesto i peli, soprattutto sulle donne, ma no nvedo perchè l'uomo debba tenerli! Oltretutto sono antiestetici e spesso antiigienici e favoriscono l'emergere di odori sgradevoli. Insomma, sono obsoleti!


io invece adoro i miei peli... giusti, giusti sul torace poi giù verso il pisello e sulle gambe...
devi vedere quanto piacciono alle donne... mentre fotti!


----------



## Kid (24 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> io invece adoro i miei peli... giusti, giusti sul torace poi giù verso il pisello e sulle gambe...
> devi vedere quanto piacciono alle donne... mentre fotti!


Sono correnti di pensiero.

Mia moglie detesta i peli, ma conosco donne che li apprezzano, altre ne vogliono il "giusto".


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono correnti di pensiero.
> 
> Mia moglie detesta i peli, ma conosco donne che li apprezzano, altre ne vogliono il "giusto".


L'unico posto dove "concedo" che un uomo si depili è la schiena. A dire il vero lì proprio non li sopporto....
Per il resto non mi piacciono gli uomini "calendario"...


----------



## Kid (24 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'unico posto dove "concedo" che un uomo si depili è la schiena. A dire il vero lì proprio non li sopporto....
> Per il resto non mi piacciono gli uomini "calendario"...


Significa che dobbiamo interrompere la nostra relazione?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Significa che dobbiamo interrompere la nostra relazione?


Bè adesso non esageriamo.......parliamone


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Assolutamente si invece. Mi depilo tutto fuorchè la barba io. Detesto i peli, soprattutto sulle donne, ma no nvedo perchè l'uomo debba tenerli! Oltretutto sono antiestetici e spesso antiigienici e favoriscono l'emergere di odori sgradevoli. Insomma, sono obsoleti!


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'unico posto dove "concedo" che un uomo si depili è la schiena. A dire il vero lì proprio non li sopporto....
> Per il resto non mi piacciono gli uomini "calendario"...


quoto!


----------



## Kid (24 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


Guarda e che io sono per il fai da te... il mio estetista mi ha detto che c'è la fila per le cerette maschili.


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda e che io sono per il fai da te... il mio estetista mi ha detto che c'è la fila per le cerette maschili.


ma non lo metto in dubbio.... :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2012)

robe da ragazzi.
a parte giorgio armani:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono correnti di pensiero.
> 
> Mia moglie detesta i peli, ma conosco donne che li apprezzano, altre ne vogliono il "giusto".



Approvo di cuore chi si mantiene ordinato pure lì


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Approvo di cuore chi si mantiene ordinato pure lì



e io ti approvo tout court:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (24 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e io ti approvo tout court:mrgreen:


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Settembre 2012)

Ogni tanto il creapopoli lo sbarbo pure io, più che altro d'estate, e fra i vari motivi, ce ne metto pure un prettamente egoistico 

Firmato:

Cosa vuoi di più dalla vita ? Un Tubarao.


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Approvo di cuore chi si mantiene ordinato pure lì


beh puoi essere ordinato ma non depilato


----------



## Kid (24 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh puoi essere ordinato ma non depilato


Ci tengo a precisare che lì non amo l'effetto "cul de bocia", diciamo ... alla brasiliana! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh puoi essere ordinato ma non depilato


Quoto:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh puoi essere ordinato ma non depilato



Puoi.

Personalmente, apprezzo chi si rade in certi punti. Aumenta il piacere.
Ovviamente se è una cosa che apprezza anche lui, altrimenti ogni mio piacere sarebbe azzerato dal suo dispiacere.

Cmq, piccola precisazione: vi sono modi e modi di depilarsi laggiù. Non esiste solo il nudo integrale, nè la rasatura a zero.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ogni tanto il creapopoli lo sbarbo pure io, più che altro d'estate, e fra i vari motivi, ce ne metto pure un prettamente egoistico
> 
> Firmato:
> 
> Cosa vuoi di più dalla vita ? Un Tubarao.



Mi sono crollati dfue miti in un pomeriggio............che tristezza







:bacio:a entrambi


----------



## Kid (24 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Puoi.
> 
> Personalmente, apprezzo chi si rade in certi punti. Aumenta il piacere.
> Ovviamente se è una cosa che apprezza anche lui, altrimenti ogni mio piacere sarebbe azzerato dal suo dispiacere.
> ...


Quotone. Almeno da parte mia, ho notato che pochi peli lì (sia per lei che per lui) aumenta il piacere in maniera sensibile.


----------



## Kid (24 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Quotone. Almeno da parte mia, ho notato che pochi peli lì (sia per lei che per lui) aumenta il piacere in maniera sensibile.


P.S. Chiaramente pure la mia partner deve essere molto curata lì... odio il vintage! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> P.S. Chiaramente pure la mia partner deve essere molto curata lì... odio il vintage! :mrgreen:


Questo lo quoto

ma il non depilato (nel caso dell'uomo) non lo abbino a non curato.....


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Quotone. Almeno da parte mia, ho notato che pochi peli lì (sia per lei che per lui) aumenta il piacere in maniera sensibile.



Una mia amica mi ha raccontato che un suo amico era molto virile, diciamo, in quella zona. Non aveva mai detto nulla fino a che non è spuntata a lui stesso l'idea, avendo sentito che molti lo facevano.
Ha incoraggiato,ovviamente, e lui si è rasato testicoli e un pò l'inguine, lasciando cmq i peli sul pube, accorciati ma sempre virili. Bè, lui ha detto che era davvero meglio, le sensazioni erano più intense e forti.
E lei era vieppiù disponibile a certi giochi


----------



## Kid (24 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo lo quoto
> 
> ma il non depilato (nel caso dell'uomo) non lo abbino a non curato.....


Mah... io ricordo ancora con orrore i batuffoloni di pelo dei miei compagni in palestra... roba da bingo bongo, davvero inestetica. Poi chiaro, non è detto che questo sia sintomo di scarso igiene/cura, però all'occhio.... :unhappy:


----------



## Kid (24 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una mia amica mi ha raccontato che un suo amico era molto virile, diciamo, in quella zona. Non aveva mai detto nulla fino a che non è spuntata a lui stesso l'idea, avendo sentito che molti lo facevano.
> Ha incoraggiato,ovviamente, e lui si è rasato testicoli e un pò l'inguine, lasciando cmq i peli sul pube, accorciati ma sempre virili. Bè, lui ha detto che era davvero meglio, le sensazioni erano più intense e forti.
> E lei era vieppiù disponibile a certi giochi


Esatto, quella è la depilazione maschile perfetta.


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una mia amica mi ha raccontato che un suo amico era molto virile, diciamo, in quella zona. Non aveva mai detto nulla fino a che non è spuntata a lui stesso l'idea, avendo sentito che molti lo facevano.
> Ha incoraggiato,ovviamente, e lui si è rasato testicoli e un pò l'inguine, lasciando cmq i peli sul pube, accorciati ma sempre virili. Bè, lui ha detto che era davvero meglio, le sensazioni erano più intense e forti.
> E lei era vieppiù disponibile a certi giochi


buon per loro.
sinceramente se mi si chiede che cosa cerco in un uomo la depilazione non è una priorità


----------



## Kid (24 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> buon per loro.
> sinceramente se mi si chiede che cosa cerco in un uomo la depilazione non è una priorità


No no ci mancherebbe altro...

Però (ero giovane) una volta ho trovato una scusa per mollare una tipa dopo aver scoperto che aveva un pelo sul capezzolo sinistro.

ORRORE!!!!! :unhappy:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> buon per loro.
> sinceramente se mi si chiede che cosa cerco in un uomo la depilazione non è una priorità


Bè dai nessuno ha detto questo.
Ma in un uomo che mi piace, è un ulteriore pregio.


----------



## Spider (24 Settembre 2012)

io trovo la depilazione maschile veramente una forma di antiesteticità esasperata,
 specialmente quando non necessaria.
Quindi se sostanzilamente può risultare utile in casi estremi, non so sulle spalle, sulla schiena...
per il resto è puro edonismo, con il risultato spesso opposto.
Il pelo maschile ha una ricrescita velocissima e uno spessore maggiore.
un uomo quando è depilato, lo devi accarezzare subito, già il giorno dopo...è peggio della carta vetrata.

molte donne, anche amiche che frequento affermano che... da vedere un uomo depilato ci può anche stare, tipo i modelli di KLEIN, ma poi a letto per esempio..è un'altra cosa...


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> io trovo la depilazione maschile veramente una forma di antiesteticità esasperata,
> specialmente quando non necessaria.
> Quindi se sostanzilamente può risultare utile in casi estremi, non so sulle spalle, sulla schiena...
> per il resto è puro edonismo, con il risultato spesso opposto.
> ...


Quoto e approvo :up:


----------



## lara (24 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> io trovo la depilazione maschile veramente una forma di antiesteticità esasperata,
> specialmente quando non necessaria.
> Quindi se sostanzilamente può risultare utile in casi estremi, non so sulle spalle, sulla schiena...
> per il resto è puro edonismo, con il risultato spesso opposto.


diciamo che dipende dall'uomo.
l'idea comunque non invita.

che dire delle sopracciglia ad ali di gabbiano?
meglio non dire.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> io trovo la depilazione maschile veramente una forma di antiesteticità esasperata,
> specialmente quando non necessaria.
> Quindi se sostanzilamente può risultare utile in casi estremi, non so sulle spalle, sulla schiena...
> per il resto è puro edonismo, con il risultato spesso opposto.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Spider (24 Settembre 2012)

lara ha detto:


> diciamo che dipende dall'uomo.
> l'idea comunque non invita.
> 
> che dire delle sopracciglia ad ali di gabbiano?
> meglio non dire.


Terribili, tutti muscolosi, magari pure con il tatuaggio..
.e poi due sopraciglia fine fine, curate curate...


----------



## Sole (24 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La prima cosa che mi attira è la reazione chimica: fisicità, modo di muoversi, sguardo, sorriso.
> Nel dettaglio: mi piacciono gli uomini non troppo magri ma neppure decisamente sovrappeso, sotto 1,90 di altezza, con un fisico armonioso. Niente muscoli gonfiati.
> Mi piace vedere un uomo che si muove naturalmente, non impacciato, ma che non si porti in giro come un trofeo.
> Non mi piacciono gli uomini troppo... delicati nei movimenti o troppo curati nell'aspetto.
> ...


Io non riesco a fare un elenco di caratteristiche così a mente fredda.

Mi sono piaciuti uomini diversissimi tra loro, sia fisicamente che caratterialmente.

E vado molto a periodi.

C'è stato un periodo in cui in un uomo apprezzavo la timidezza, la fragilità, l'insicurezza, a volte perfino l'ambiguità. Oggi non è più così. Sono affascinata dall'indipendenza, dalla decisione, dalla praticità, dalla schiettezza.

Ma quello che mi piace in un uomo non riesco a definirlo a priori. Posso dire cosa mi piace dopo averlo trovato in un uomo, non prima.


----------



## Spider (24 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Quoto e approvo :up:



VIVA U' PILO!!!!!
PIU' PILO PE' TUTTI!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (24 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> VIVA U' PILO!!!!!
> PIU' PILO PE' TUTTI!!!!!!!!!!!


ma quoto anche io il pelo!
meno male c'era Capitan Farfy al comando.


un uomo depilato?

:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ogni tanto il creapopoli lo sbarbo pure io, più che altro d'estate, e fra i vari motivi, ce ne metto pure un prettamente egoistico
> 
> Firmato:
> 
> Cosa vuoi di più dalla vita ? Un Tubarao.


te l'ho già detto che mi manchi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non riesco a fare un elenco di caratteristiche così a mente fredda.
> 
> Mi sono piaciuti uomini diversissimi tra loro, sia fisicamente che caratterialmente.
> 
> ...


aspè, aspè... io parlavo di attirare. I primi 10 secondi di impatto, proprio. Dopo è tutta un'altra storia, ogni persona è un universo a sè


----------



## Sole (24 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> aspè, aspè... io parlavo di attirare. I primi 10 secondi di impatto, proprio. Dopo è tutta un'altra storia, ogni persona è un universo a sè


Ah bè. I miei primi 10 secondi d'impatto non fanno testo. Ma neanche le prime ore, se è per questo.

Gli uomini che mi hanno attratta a livelli bestiali sono gli stessi che alla prima visione non mi dicevano nulla o quasi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> te l'ho già detto che mi manchi?



sì, un paio di volte di troppo



:mrgreen:

ps  poi arriva joey blow e ti cazzia, sbri


----------



## Tebe (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, un paio di volte di troppo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


paura fifa!

Dov'è?

:scared:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> paura fifa!
> 
> Dov'è?
> 
> :scared:



pssss...non lo dire a nessunA, ma....

ha i super poteri



si materializza dal nulla e....


----------



## Tebe (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> pssss...non lo dire a nessunA, ma....
> 
> ha i super poteri
> 
> ...



mmmmhhhhh...meno paura fifa allora....


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, un paio di volte di troppo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io e Tuba abbiamo affinità elettive, il nostro rapporto è metafisico, andiamo oltre ciò che è in nostro potere e trascendiamo la nostra volontà. E continuerò a broccolarlo fino a che non torna.:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> pssss...non lo dire a nessunA, ma....
> 
> ha i super poteri
> 
> ...


mannò povero: è un tenerone. Un bravo ragazzo. Leggermente rigido ma di fondo bravo.:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io e Tuba abbiamo affinità elettive, il nostro rapporto è metafisico, andiamo oltre ciò che è in nostro potere e trascendiamo la nostra volontà. E continuerò a broccolarlo fino a che non torna.:mrgreen:



ma poi joey blow ricomincia col pippone minestrone del vorrei ma non posso








o era potrei ma non voglio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma poi joey blow ricomincia col pippone minestrone del vorrei ma non posso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non lo so, alla fine ero confusa anche io

:rofl:


----------



## Tebe (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma poi joey blow ricomincia col pippone minestrone del vorrei ma non posso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non lo so, ad un certo punto mi sono persa e ho guardato un porno anal, però.
Peso.


----------



## Tebe (25 Settembre 2012)

domani ci cazzia.



Io nego tutto

paura fifa sempre di Joey Blow


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò povero: è un tenerone. Un bravo ragazzo. Leggermente rigido ma di fondo bravo.:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>



Io so perchè sorridi, perchè hai letto che sei bravo ma di fondo rigido, leggi meglio non è così:mrgreen:







































Se scrivi non ho capito, allora siamo in sintonia.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma poi joey blow ricomincia col pippone minestrone del *vorrei ma non posso*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E' la prima, per lei è la seconda.


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2012)

vabbè dai, il monociglio ha da essere disboscato, un po'!:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> vabbè dai, il monociglio ha da essere disboscato, un po'!:mrgreen:



Concordissimo!!! 





















































Non sto a spiegare i motivi, mi vergogno.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' la prima, per lei è la seconda.


comunque


sbriciola avvisata, mezza salvata:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io so perchè sorridi, perchè hai letto che sei bravo ma di fondo rigido, leggi meglio non è così:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ovviamente non hai capito.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> comunque
> 
> 
> sbriciola avvisata, mezza salvata:mrgreen:



No. E non è un pippone minestrone.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovviamente non hai capito.


Ovviamente. 
Situazione di stallo, momenti in cui bisognerebbe fermarsi e auto analizzarsi, momenti in cui ci si deve guardare dall'esterno e guardarsi diversamente.

E se questo non servisse nemmeno.
Rimane l'ovviamente soltanto.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ovviamente.
> Situazione di stallo, momenti in cui bisognerebbe fermarsi e auto analizzarsi, momenti in cui ci si deve guardare dall'esterno e guardarsi diversamente.
> 
> E se questo non servisse nemmeno.
> Rimane l'ovviamente soltanto.


No vabbè. Si/no/boh. Però quella faccina non potevi proprio capirla, tranquillo.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè. Si/no/boh. Però quella faccina non potevi proprio capirla, tranquillo.


Ovviamente.


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè oh... vi lascio annodare tra i vostri peli! :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè oh... vi lascio annodare tra i vostri peli! :mrgreen:



Ho deciso che mi farò i dreadlocks al creapopoli 

Firmato:

Rastaman Tubarao


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho deciso che mi farò i dreadlocks al creapopoli
> 
> Firmato:
> 
> Rastaman Tubarao



ROTFL


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2012)

lara ha detto:


> diciamo che dipende dall'uomo.
> l'idea comunque non invita.
> 
> che dire delle sopracciglia ad ali di gabbiano?
> meglio non dire.


Le mie sono ad ala di airone comunque.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma poi joey blow ricomincia col *pippone minestrone del vorrei ma non posso*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Posso attaccarmi anche io al primo pippone?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Posso attaccarmi anche io al primo pippone?



certo


non che io fossi in disaccordo con lui, eh


solo....sconsigliavo a Sbriciolata di inoltrarsi in certi sentieri....

per il suo bene, ovviamente


----------



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo
> 
> 
> non che io fossi in disaccordo con lui, eh
> ...


Oh, io non entravo nel merito della storia di Sbri.
Mi limitavo a spendere una parola in difesa della categoria in cui sono impantanato da tempo: i vorrei ma non posso o anche i dovrei ma non ce la faccio. Tutto qui


----------



## lara (25 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Terribili, tutti muscolosi, magari pure con il tatuaggio..
> .e poi due sopraciglia fine fine, curate curate...


ecco, l'immagine della repulsione.




Kid ha detto:


> Le mie sono ad ala di airone comunque.


è un sollievo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho deciso che mi farò i dreadlocks al creapopoli
> 
> Firmato:
> 
> Rastaman Tubarao



Lo fai per me?:mrgreen:

Questa l'ho detto per salvare Sbri cercando di portare le ire su di me:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2012)

lara ha detto:


> ecco, l'immagine della repulsione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gli dedico 10 minuti ogni 3 giorni, nessun peso.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spiego: non sto cercando nulla.
> Ho avuto uno scambio di battute con Joey che sosteneva un interessante punto di vista, ovvero: noi tradite siamo delle 'vorrei ma non posso'.Io in particolare pure ingenuotta... ho dovuto rinchiudere BadGirl e metterle anche il bavaglio.
> Bè... non nego che la cosa mi abbia fatto salire la mosca al naso. Cos'è 'sta storia del vorrei ma non posso? Avrei voluto tradire ma non ne ho mai avuto il coraggio? Quindi, un sacco di rimpianti per tutti quei bei passanti che non sono riuscita a trattenere?(Cit. Faber)
> No, credo onestamente di no.
> ...


un uomo allegro, dai modi gentili e decisi, positivo e entuasiata non può essere certo attirato da te


----------



## Tuba (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> un uomo allegro, dai modi gentili e decisi, positivo e entuasiata non può essere certo attirato da te


Perchè ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Perchè ?


e' evidente. l'aggettivo attirato non si confà. Rimangono stregati e mi stramazzano ai piedi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> un uomo allegro, dai modi gentili e decisi, positivo e entuasiata non può essere certo attirato da te


sei uscito dal bunker?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Perchè ?


perchè ha fatto la mia descrizione


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perchè ha fatto la mia descrizione


Infatti sei rimasto stregato... non riesci a starmi lontano. Ehhh... lo so, è una maledizione la mia...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perchè ha fatto la mia descrizione


Firmati, ti spiace?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Firmati, ti spiace?


Mandrake


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e' evidente. l'aggettivo attirato non si confà. Rimangono stregati e mi stramazzano ai piedi.


https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...YGo_X-MvX38-S27iJQ_HPq4g9fOV2DPxbTpx16j7QujvQ


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti sei rimasto stregato... non riesci a starmi lontano. Ehhh... lo so, è una maledizione la mia...


si. sono un inguaribile masochista.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...YGo_X-MvX38-S27iJQ_HPq4g9fOV2DPxbTpx16j7QujvQ


no... mai conosciuto uno con quella malformazione. Comunque pare fosse una leggenda. Non stare troppo fuori... non vorrei prendessi freddo


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no... mai conosciuto uno con quella malformazione. Comunque pare fosse una leggenda. Non stare troppo fuori... non vorrei prendessi freddo


tranquilla. ci sei tu che anche a distanza mi riscaldi...
https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...lYp7hvmz1sHqYNsyJUjkPNXGKN_joNLRrEQmF2MiBGH4D


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tranquilla. ci sei tu che anche a distanza mi riscaldi...
> https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...lYp7hvmz1sHqYNsyJUjkPNXGKN_joNLRrEQmF2MiBGH4D


eh ho visto... fumi persino. Poi vieni sempre a galla... non c'erano dubbi.  Non è che spendi troppo di telefono?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ho visto... fumi persino. Poi vieni sempre a galla... non c'erano dubbi.  Non è che spendi troppo di telefono?


mai d'inverno e tu sai di cosa parlo per esperienza personale 

no. a me telefonano sempre gli altri


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mai d'inverno e tu sai di cosa parlo per esperienza personale
> 
> no. a me telefonano sempre gli altri



DRINNNN...mavaffankul


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> DRINNNN...mavaffankul


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ero curiosa


----------



## Simy (23 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> DRINNNN...mavaffankul


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> DRINNNN...mavaffankul


scureggia al telefono


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> scureggia al telefono



screanzato!
già vieni qui in ciabatte...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> screanzato!
> già vieni qui in ciabatte...


come ti permetti?
io sono un sighttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npNx_zBzIrcnore


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> come ti permetti?
> io sono un sighttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npNx_zBzIrcnore



come va la digestione oggi?


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> come va la digestione oggi?


a me molto bene.
ma anche ieri era lo stesso


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a me molto bene.
> ma anche ieri era lo stesso



non hai bisogno di una telefonatina? a disposizione!


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non hai bisogno di una telefonatina? a disposizione!


aspetta che mi si formi un po d'aria. ti faccio sapere io e mi chiami. ok?


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> aspetta che mi si formi un po d'aria. ti faccio sapere io e mi chiami. ok?


ah
ma avevi detto che oggi è lo stesso di ieri, non farmi preoccupare!


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ah
> ma avevi detto che oggi è lo stesso di ieri, non farmi preoccupare!


ma ieri ne avevo in arretrato. non soffro di aerofagia. quando naturalmente mi si formerà sarai la prima a saperlo. conoscendomi però stai col telefono in mano. Pronta?


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma ieri ne avevo in arretrato. non soffro di aerofagia. quando naturalmente mi si formerà sarai la prima a saperlo. conoscendomi però stai col telefono in mano. Pronta?


ah ci conosciamo?
altri indizi?


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2012)

:racchia:


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ah ci conosciamo?
> altri indizi?


cavolo ma quante telefonate fai al giorno in cui mandi affanculo qualcuno e ti rispondono con dei peti tanto da dimenticartene?
e pensare che pensavo che fossi l'unico e che ormai ti eri affezionata.
mi hai infranto un sogno, sapevatelo!


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :racchia:


perdi l'aplomb veramente per troppo poco, ricomponiti


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perdi l'aplomb veramente per troppo poco, ricomponiti


l'ho perso?
perché l'hai trovato tu? restituiscimelo subito possibilmente in silenzio.grazie, onorevole non registrato/a.


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho perso?
> perché l'hai trovato tu? restituiscimelo subito possibilmente in silenzio.grazie, onorevole non registrato/a.



scusa Minervuccia non potresti gentilmente renderti utile, per una volta?
indizi?


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa Minervuccia non potresti gentilmente renderti utile, per una volta?
> indizi?


io gente che ranza non ne frequento, sia chiaro!:unhappy:
se devo fare un nome : tebe
ed ora che ho lanciato il sasso scomparirò nell'ombra:singleeye:


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io gente che ranza non ne frequento, sia chiaro!:unhappy:
> se devo fare un nome : tebe
> ed ora che ho lanciato il sasso *scomparirò nell'ombra*:singleeye:


aspetta che ti sei dimenticata di gettare la benzina sul fuoco!


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> aspetta che ti sei dimenticata di gettare la benzina sul fuoco!


col piffero, son palanche.posso buttare olio esausto?


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho perso?
> perché l'hai trovato tu? restituiscimelo subito possibilmente in silenzio.grazie, onorevole non registrato/a.


e smettila su. ormai non ti diverte più chiamarmi per nome? detto questo, torniamo al cazzeggio 


io non ti restituisco proprio niente, in periodi di crisi tutto fa brodo. la prossima volta farai più attenzione. prova a perdere le staffe, già che ci sei. potrebbero tornarmi utili


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io gente che ranza non ne frequento, sia chiaro!:unhappy:
> se devo fare un nome : tebe
> ed ora che ho lanciato il sasso scomparirò nell'ombra:singleeye:


hai dimenticato di farlo subdolamente. echecazzo, mantieni il personaggio!!


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> col piffero, son palanche.posso buttare olio esausto?


tu non perderesti manco tempo a parlare di sformati di riso.


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> hai dimenticato di farlo subdolamente. echecazzo, mantieni il personaggio!!


son stata così subdola che non te ne sei accorto


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2012)

stranamente mi sta venendo il dubbio che Joey non capisca una mazza!


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> stranamente mi sta venendo il dubbio che Joey non capisca una mazza!


Esatto!
Quando ho letto che sembrava stesse per giurare su sua madre che non fossi io mi stava venendo una paralisi facciale dal tanto sorriso che mi è venuto.
Ma lui SA, CAPISCE, INTUISCE, APPRENDE, MICA CAZZI


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2012)

comunque sei inquietante in versione edulcorata , mister hyde.
vado a fare la parmigiana, bye


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> son stata così subdola che non te ne sei accorto


finalmente una che ammette (dopo di me che lo faccio anche quando non dovrei ) che è una stronza megagalattica!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque sei inquietante in versione edulcorata , mister hyde.
> vado a fare la parmigiana, bye


ecco, vedi come sei...se non ci piazzi la cattiveria non sei tu. 
che la parmigiana ti venga male...opsss non è che ho augurato alle tue melanzane di morire, no? sono contrito


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque sei inquietante in versione edulcorata , mister hyde.
> *vado a fare la parmigiana,* bye


mi inviti a pranzo ?


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi inviti a pranzo ?


ma ti pare?
è ligure. puoi morire di fame e di sete.
ed essendo pure una stronza subdola l'ha detto apposta per farti/ci rimanere con la voglia delle melanzane.
un mal di stomaco glielo posso augurare oppure è peccato?


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma ti pare?
> è ligure. puoi morire di fame e di sete.
> ed essendo pure una stronza subdola l'ha detto apposta per farti/ci rimanere con la voglia delle melanzane.
> *un mal di stomaco glielo posso augurare *oppure è peccato?


e invece scommetti che mi invita? 

sul neretto.... NO apa:


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e invece scommetti che mi invita?
> sul neretto.... NO apa:


ok, ci scommetto l'apòomb di minerva 

'azzo, ma  nemmeno un po' di aerofagia così la telefonata di free la faccio fare a lei?

a proposito free...vai, chiama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ks4bD2RL3dM

opsss..riprova più tardi


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ok, ci scommetto l'apòomb di minerva
> 
> 'azzo, ma  nemmeno un po' di aerofagia così la telefonata di free la faccio fare a lei?
> 
> ...



aspetta che sto chiamando Joey per fargli una pernacchia!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> aspetta che sto chiamando Joey per fargli una pernacchia!:rotfl:


dammi il numero che ci penso io direttamente


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2012)

ti volevo invitare, simy...ma improvvisamente le melanzane sono state stroncate da un infarto .ho capito che tanto dovevano morire ma così non me la sento di cucinarle.
sarà per un'altra volta


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Esatto!
> Quando ho letto che sembrava stesse per giurare su sua madre che non fossi io mi stava venendo una paralisi facciale dal tanto sorriso che mi è venuto.
> Ma lui SA, CAPISCE, INTUISCE, APPRENDE, MICA CAZZI



Sai che l'ho scritto su una sezione del forum che tu non puoi leggere, vero? E come l'hai letta, esattamente?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> aspetta che sto chiamando Joey per fargli una pernacchia!:rotfl:


Addirittura? Per cosa?


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sai che l'ho scritto su una sezione del forum che tu non puoi leggere, vero? E come l'hai letta, esattamente?


io non sono bannato ma sono solo escluso il che significa che leggo dappertutto ma non posso scriverci. quindi, adesso che sai che te ne fai di questa informazione?
ti ricordo che il discorso in questo thread era farcito di faccine.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti volevo invitare, simy...ma improvvisamente le melanzane sono state stroncate da un infarto .ho capito che tanto dovevano morire ma così non me la sento di cucinarle.
> sarà per un'altra volta


riesci sempre ad essere peggiore di quanto uno pensi. sventoli un invito e poi lo neghi con una scusa inattaccabile. pure profumiera


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io non sono bannato ma sono solo escluso il che significa che leggo dappertutto ma non posso scriverci. *quindi, adesso che sai che te ne fai di questa informazione?
> *ti ricordo che il discorso in questo thread era farcito di faccine.



A parte reputarla una stronzata colossale dici? Nulla, la metto da parte. Detto questo, hai ragione, non vorrei rovinare l'atmosfera allegra delle ultime pagine, quindi:  

:sonar::unhappy::up::incazzato::mexican::idea::blank::nuke::carneval::condom::rotfl::singleeye::smile::aereo::angelo::babbo::bacio::cincin::canna::bleble::bere::cincin2::corna::culo::dj::dracula::forza::foto::fumo::infermo::maestra::mummia::natale:alleggio:rsetto:peraio:landesina:rimitivo::rasoio::sbatti::sbronza::sonno::serpe::scoreggia::scopa::sorriso::sorriso2::voodoo::yoga::cappelli::racchia::applauso::ciao::cell::blu::blabla::confuso::cooldue::diavoletto::diffi::girapalle::dotto::dorme::ira::no::mili::matto::loso:neye:ensa::rofl::saggio::umile::tv::triste::umiledue::ar::amici::girlimpossible::girlhaha::girlcry::fischio:arty:ardon:ld::lipstick::spaghetti::cattivik::coglione:


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti volevo invitare, simy...ma improvvisamente le melanzane sono state stroncate da un infarto .ho capito che tanto dovevano morire ma così non me la sento di cucinarle.
> sarà per un'altra volta


:triste:

vabbè...mangio il mio triste panino 



Non Registrato ha detto:


> riesci sempre ad essere peggiore di quanto uno pensi. sventoli un invito e poi lo neghi con una scusa inattaccabile. pure profumiera


:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io non sono bannato ma sono solo escluso il che significa che leggo dappertutto ma non posso scriverci. quindi, adesso che sai che te ne fai di questa informazione?
> ti ricordo che il discorso in questo thread era farcito di faccine.


ah.
e molti degli utenti registrati questa cosa la sanno benissimo. non che mi interessi intervenire. altrimenti l'avrei fatto. un copiaincolla e rispondere lo so fare ancora. una sola cosa strideva con la percezione che si ha di me (che per molti di voi evidentemente è una verità ma pazienza non ho mai voluto piacere a nessuno per forza) e l'ho voluta DECISAMENTE e con FORZA  sottolineare perchè falsa.

non ho nemmeno voglia di impelagarmi in questo discorso anche se pare lo stia facendo quindi direi che possiamo anche smetterla di parlare di questo punto ma volevo precisare vista la tua domanda diretta


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte reputarla una stronzata colossale dici? Nulla, la metto da parte. Detto questo, hai ragione, non vorrei rovinare l'atmosfera allegra delle ultime pagine, quindi:
> 
> :sonar::unhappy::up::incazzato::mexican::idea::blank::nuke::carneval::condom::rotfl::singleeye::smile::aereo::angelo::babbo::bacio::cincin::canna::bleble::bere::cincin2::corna::culo::dj::dracula::forza::foto::fumo::infermo::maestra::mummia::natale:alleggio:rsetto:peraio:landesina:rimitivo::rasoio::sbatti::sbronza::sonno::serpe::scoreggia::scopa::sorriso::sorriso2::voodoo::yoga::cappelli::racchia::applauso::ciao::cell::blu::blabla::confuso::cooldue::diavoletto::diffi::girapalle::dotto::dorme::ira::no::mili::matto::loso:neye:ensa::rofl::saggio::umile::tv::triste::umiledue::ar::amici::girlimpossible::girlhaha::girlcry::fischio:arty:ardon:ld::lipstick::spaghetti::cattivik::coglione:


in che senso? nel senso che anche per i registrati sospesi dovrebbe essere inibita la sezione inibita ai non registrati?  che senso ha se è solo una sospensione temporanea e si può leggere il forum? o si legge tutto o niente per un registrato (e io lo sono ancora. sospeso probabilmente per anni ma sospeso non bannato). oppure che solo per me dovrebbe essere fatto?


----------



## sparta_cus (24 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spiego: non sto cercando nulla.
> Ho avuto uno scambio di battute con Joey che sosteneva un interessante punto di vista, ovvero: noi tradite siamo delle 'vorrei ma non posso'.Io in particolare pure ingenuotta... ho dovuto rinchiudere BadGirl e metterle anche il bavaglio.
> Bè... non nego che la cosa mi abbia fatto salire la mosca al naso. Cos'è 'sta storia del vorrei ma non posso? Avrei voluto tradire ma non ne ho mai avuto il coraggio? Quindi, un sacco di rimpianti per tutti quei bei passanti che non sono riuscita a trattenere?(Cit. Faber)
> No, credo onestamente di no.
> ...


Ok, va bene, potrei essere anch'io.......ma costo un pochino (posso vedere di fare sconti però!). E poi sicuramente con me non sarebbe un tradimento ma, come dire, un capriccio che ti potresti togliere!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> in che senso? nel senso che anche per i registrati sospesi dovrebbe essere inibita la sezione inibita ai non registrati? che senso ha se è solo una sospensione temporanea e si può leggere il forum? o si legge tutto o niente per un registrato (e io lo sono ancora. sospeso probabilmente per anni ma sospeso non bannato). oppure che solo per me dovrebbe essere fatto?


No, che per te. Mica è una cosa "ad personam". Tu per me sei come un altro. Il punto è che: uno o lo banni o no. Non ha senso non farlo scrivere se a) può leggere lo stesso e b) può scrivere anche se non dappertutto. Capito?


----------



## Non Registrato2 (24 Ottobre 2012)

andate a lavorare e smettetela di perdere tempo con tutte ste stronzate, se avete un lavoro. Se non ce l'avete, non siate choosy mi raccomando


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, che per te. Mica è una cosa "ad personam". Tu per me sei come un altro. Il punto è che: uno o lo banni o no. Non ha senso non farlo scrivere se a) può leggere lo stesso e b) può scrivere anche se non dappertutto. Capito?


non è questione di ban ma sono le disapprovazioni che ricevi che ti tolgono un numero X di "punti"
se vai stto lo zero allora non puoi scrivere per n giorni in base a quanto sotto sei andato....quindi non puoi scrivere ma puoi leggere!
passato quel numero di giorni puoi tornare a loggarti


----------



## exStermy (24 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti volevo invitare, simy...ma improvvisamente le melanzane sono state stroncate da un infarto .ho capito che tanto dovevano morire ma così non me la sento di cucinarle.
> sarà per un'altra volta


nun e' che se so' suicidate piuttosto che farse cucina' da n'esperta de soli tramezzini?

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, che per te. Mica è una cosa "ad personam". Tu per me sei come un altro. Il punto è che: uno o lo banni o no. Non ha senso non farlo scrivere se a) può leggere lo stesso e b) può scrivere anche se non dappertutto. Capito?


ok


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non è questione di ban ma sono le disapprovazioni che ricevi che ti tolgono un numero X di "punti"
> se vai stto lo zero allora non puoi scrivere per n giorni in base a quanto sotto sei andato....quindi non puoi scrivere ma puoi leggere!
> passato quel numero di giorni puoi tornare a loggarti


nono. ti puoi loggare eccome. non puoi scrivere e vedere il tuo profilo e quello degli altri ma tutto il resto lo puoi fare
 ti esce questo avviso 

Se leggi questo messaggio, sei finito per motivo di una lunga serie di disapprovazioni fra gli utenti silenziosi. Potrai leggere i messaggi degli utenti, ma ti sarà negato la partecipazione attiva per qualche giorno


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> nono. ti puoi loggare eccome. non puoi scrivere e vedere il tuo profilo e quello degli altri ma tutto il resto lo puoi fare
> ti esce questo avviso
> 
> Se leggi questo messaggio, sei finito per motivo di una lunga serie di disapprovazioni fra gli utenti silenziosi. Potrai leggere i messaggi degli utenti, ma ti sarà negato la partecipazione attiva per qualche giorno



ok..ho spiegato male...intendevo loggarti come utente attivo


----------



## Tebe (24 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io gente che ranza non ne frequento, sia chiaro!:unhappy:
> se devo fare un nome : tebe
> ed ora che ho lanciato il sasso scomparirò nell'ombra:singleeye:



hahahahahaha, stavo leggendo e aspettavo!!! 

Io non ranzo se non ho da accendere. Maleducata.


e ringrazia che non ho messo nessuna faccina _ranzatoria_!



la vuoi?


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok..ho spiegato male...intendevo loggarti come utente attivo


ah ok.
comunque non è bello sottolineare che non sono attivo


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Ottobre 2012)

bene. Dopo sono io che lo vado a cercare. Adesso mi aspetto che mi ripeta di togliermi dalle balle. Nel mio 3d ovvio.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bene. Dopo sono io che lo vado a cercare. Adesso mi aspetto che mi ripeta di togliermi dalle balle. Nel mio 3d ovvio.


no. tu lo hai fatto prima. dopo l'ho fatto io.
una volta per uno non fa male a nessuno

puoi dirmelo però tu


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti volevo invitare, simy...ma improvvisamente le melanzane sono state stroncate da un infarto .ho capito che tanto dovevano morire ma così non me la sento di cucinarle.
> sarà per un'altra volta



Una amica mi chiamò tempo fa

"Nau, sto facendo la parmigiana, ho lessato le melanzane, che devo fare ora?"
"Buttale"


----------



## Simy (24 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una amica mi chiamò tempo fa
> 
> "Nau, sto facendo la parmigiana, *ho lessato *le melanzane, che devo fare ora?"
> "Buttale"


:sbatti:


----------



## Tebe (24 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una amica mi chiamò tempo fa
> 
> "Nau, sto facendo la parmigiana, ho lessato le melanzane, che devo fare ora?"
> "Buttale"



hahahahahah, che creti!


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2012)

:rotfl:
ma io non sono come dice sterminatore; me la cavo. mi piace variare, cucinare sano e presentare i piatti con cura


----------



## Tebe (24 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> ma io non sono come dice sterminatore; me la cavo. mi piace variare, *cucinare sano e presentare i piatti con cura[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma io non sono come dice sterminatore; me la cavo. mi piace variare, *cucinare sano e presentare i piatti con cura[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> anche io Min!
> ...


grazie , sai....forse preferivo l'emoticon ranzante:unhappy:


----------



## exStermy (24 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> ma io non sono come dice sterminatore; me la cavo. mi piace variare, cucinare sano e presentare i piatti con cura


oltre che presentalli i piatti, li fai anche sposare?

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie , sai....forse preferivo l'emoticon ranzante:unhappy:


perchè sto qui?
perchè essendo uno psicopatico malato mi sento a casa


----------



## Tuba (24 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una amica mi chiamò tempo fa
> 
> "Nau, sto facendo la parmigiana, ho lessato le melanzane, che devo fare ora?"
> "Buttale"


Un giorno, nella vecchia azienda dove lavoravo, la segretaria ed io stavamo preparando l'offerta per una gara ed eravamo incasinatissimi. Telefona una sua amica, e lei mette il vivavoce per non interrompere il lavoro che stavamo facendo.
La conversazione che ne seguì fu più o meno la seguente (dovrei riportarla in dialetto abruzzese, ma non ne sono capace):

Amica Segretaria(Rosalba): Rita, stò preparando la pasta per fare i calzoni, quanto la devo lavorare ?
Segretaria(Rita): Rosà, ci sentiamo dopo adesso stò incasinata.
Rosalba: E dai o Rì, quanto la devo far indurire.
Rita: Ma non saprei io mi regolo quando la lavoro, come faccio a spiegarti.
Rosalba: 'Mbe dai o Ri spiega.
Rita: Vabbè Rosà, hai in mente lu cazz quando lo prendi in mano e comincia a intostà ? Ecco così.
Rosalba: E ci voleva tanto. Ho capito ho capito benissimo.


----------



## exStermy (24 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minerva ha detto:
> 
> 
> > :rotfl:
> ...


----------



## exStermy (24 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Un giorno, nella vecchia azienda dove lavoravo, la segretaria ed io stavamo preparando l'offerta per una gara ed eravamo incasinatissimi. Telefona una sua amica, e lei mette il vivavoce per non interrompere il lavoro che stavamo facendo.
> La conversazione che ne seguì fu più o meno la seguente (dovrei riportarla in dialetto abruzzese, ma non ne sono capace):
> 
> Amica Segretaria(Rosalba): Rita, stò preparando la pasta per fare i calzoni, quanto la devo lavorare ?
> ...


e tu?

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no. tu lo hai fatto prima. dopo l'ho fatto io.
> una volta per uno non fa male a nessuno
> 
> puoi dirmelo però tu


ah avevo dimenticato specchio riflesso buttati nel cesso e 1000 volte più di me la figura la fai te! scusami tanto ma se non prendo la medicina quotidiana per la schizofrfnia paranoide anche la memoria se ne va a putt...


----------



## Tuba (24 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e tu?
> 
> ahahahah


Stò ancora ridendo


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Un giorno, nella vecchia azienda dove lavoravo, la segretaria ed io stavamo preparando l'offerta per una gara ed eravamo incasinatissimi. Telefona una sua amica, e lei mette il vivavoce per non interrompere il lavoro che stavamo facendo.
> La conversazione che ne seguì fu più o meno la seguente (dovrei riportarla in dialetto abruzzese, ma non ne sono capace):
> 
> Amica Segretaria(Rosalba): Rita, stò preparando la pasta per fare i calzoni, quanto la devo lavorare ?
> ...


ma prima lavoravi alla Marilyn Video?


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2012)

sbrisciolata...rimanendo sia in topic che nell'argomento cucina..ti piace lui?


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sbrisciolata...rimanendo sia in topic che nell'argomento cucina..ti piace lui?


intendi lessato o in padella


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> intendi lessato o in padella


ti prego insultami ...l'umorismo di patata non lo reggo:sbatti:


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Un giorno, nella vecchia azienda dove lavoravo, la segretaria ed io stavamo preparando l'offerta per una gara ed eravamo incasinatissimi. Telefona una sua amica, e lei mette il vivavoce per non interrompere il lavoro che stavamo facendo.
> La conversazione che ne seguì fu più o meno la seguente (dovrei riportarla in dialetto abruzzese, ma non ne sono capace):
> 
> Amica Segretaria(Rosalba): Rita, stò preparando la pasta per fare i calzoni, quanto la devo lavorare ?
> ...



oddio muoio!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti prego insultami ...l'umorismo di patata non lo reggo:sbatti:


stronza di merda


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> oddio muoio!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Che bella cosa


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> stronza di merda


ora mi sento meglio


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora mi sento meglio


a chi lo dici!!!!


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che bella cosa



te sei antipatico anche quando sei simpatico
com'è stu fatt?


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti prego insultami ...l'umorismo di patata non lo reggo:sbatti:


ma poi l'umorismo di patata....



lessata o in padella?


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> te sei antipatico anche quando sei simpatico
> com'è stu fatt?


messa così il fatto è che dovresti iniziare a bere dopo le 19 di sera, non dopo le 10 del mattino


----------



## exStermy (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma poi l'umorismo di patata....
> 
> 
> 
> lessata o in padella?


pagata la luce a mammina, profugo?

ahahahah


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> messa così il fatto è che dovresti iniziare a bere dopo le 19 di sera, non dopo le 10 del mattino



non si parla di corde a casa dell'impiccato


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non si parla di corde a casa dell'impiccato


cavolo, spero che tu non abbia sgabelli o sedie a tua disposizione


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pagata la luce a mammina, profugo?
> 
> ahahahah


anche il gas, telefono e affitto. alla fine del mese pagheremo anche la tassa sull'immondizia così sono sicuro che l'amsa non ti lascerà per strada


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> cavolo, spero che tu non abbia sgabelli o sedie a tua disposizione



immagino che me le presteresti volentieri, per una volta


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> immagino che me le presteresti volentieri, per una volta


no, perchè non le riavrei indietro. ci tengo


----------



## exStermy (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> anche il gas, telefono e affitto. alla fine del mese pagheremo anche la tassa sull'immondizia così sono sicuro che l'amsa non ti lascerà per strada


infatti da te invece, voi v'accumulate in casa ed il tanfo de merda se sente fino qua...

ahahahahahah

pero' ciccio, cosi' rimani senza sghei e poi nun poj sovvenziona' piu' a sole....ahahahahah

a proposito profugo, t'ha gia' sfankulato visto che e' sparita e teme che le riversi la merda come sei uso fa' a chi te molla quanno te conosce mejo?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> infatti da te invece, voi v'accumulate in casa ed il tanfo de merda se sente fino qua...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


non funziona come a casa tua che si accumula la merda almeno fino a che non esci di casa tu.  stai sereno.


----------



## exStermy (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non funziona come a casa tua che si accumula la merda almeno fino a che non esci di casa tu.  stai sereno.


e' vero, te riempi quella dell'artri...anzi altre...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' vero, te riempi quella dell'artri...anzi altre...
> 
> ahahahahah


io diluisco..almeno non puzza a cani morti come casa tua


----------



## exStermy (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io diluisco..almeno non puzza a cani morti come casa tua


te pure se te diluisci e te profumi, sempre de merda se tratta e la gente nun e' tutta scema...ahahahahah

percio' rassegnate affa' er profugo e pensa che tra poco schiatti ed hai finito de soffri' su sta tera pe' tanta malasorte...

ahahahahahah


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2012)

ebbasta!
chiamo i pompieri


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ebbasta!
> chiamo i pompieri


omadonnamia! (il quarto da desta poi )
io la smetto qui. manco 15 culi faranno smettere stermy. che ci giochiamo?


----------



## Tebe (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io diluisco..almeno non puzza a cani morti come casa tua



ma la faccina è la firma?
Come la risata di stermy?


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> omadonnamia! (il quarto da desta poi )
> io la smetto qui. manco 15 culi faranno smettere stermy. *che ci giochiamo?*



ci giochiamo il quarto da destra, ovvio! :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma la faccina è la firma?
> Come la risata di stermy?


Pensavo che lo svenimento durasse di più.......


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma la faccina è la firma?
> Come la risata di stermy?


eh no fija mia....io auguro qualcosa ma co' te che porti così sfiga semo sicuri che s'avvera.
ed evita no, core mio?


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ci giochiamo il quarto da destra, ovvio! :rotfl:


che culo!


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensavo che lo svenimento durasse di più.......


lo svenimento di chi?


----------



## Tebe (24 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensavo che lo svenimento durasse di più.......



mi riprendo in fretta....:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lo svenimento di chi?



Di tebe....io e lei cisiamo capite:smile:


----------



## exStermy (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> omadonnamia! (il quarto da desta poi )
> io la smetto qui. manco 15 culi faranno smettere stermy. che ci giochiamo?


dipende da te, cojonas'...

te rifai er pirla come prima, ed io facendome na' cazzo de violenza da paura, me ricidiverto co' te...

te gusta er programmino?

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Di tebe....io e lei cisiamo capite:smile:


ah ok..basta che non mi sviene qui che poi mi tocca pure aspettare l'ambulanza. devo giocarmi il culo con free. non ho tempo.


----------



## Tebe (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eh no fija mia....io auguro qualcosa ma co' te che porti così sfiga semo sicuri che s'avvera.
> ed evita no, core mio?


io porto sfiga?
Figo!


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

cvd
ho vinto io.
il quarto da destra mandatelo a casa di stermy.<.d


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> dipende da te, cojonas'...
> 
> te rifai er pirla come prima, ed io facendome na' cazzo de violenza da paura, me ricidiverto co' te...
> 
> ...



mi offro volontaria ad aiutarti a farti violenza da paura!
...prego...


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io porto sfiga?
> Figo!


sbattime du' ciglia..grazie


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> mi offro volontaria ad aiutarti a farti violenza da paura!
> ...prego...


a chi lo devo intestare il bonifico?


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a chi lo devo intestare il bonifico?



ehm...ai miei eredi, temo:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (24 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> mi offro volontaria ad aiutarti a farti violenza da paura!
> ...prego...


sotto la doccia?...mah...pero' a me che l'opera me la canti pure, nun me piace...

dovresti opera' in silenzio...

je la fai?...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ehm...ai miei eredi, temo:rotfl:


ma va. è innocuo, tranquilla. al limite me ritorni 'n po' scioccata, ma 'na r in più o in meno cosa vuoi che sia?
allora mando?


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sotto la doccia?...mah...pero' a me che l'opera me la canti pure, nun me piace...
> 
> dovresti opera' in silenzio...
> 
> ...


chiedi ad Ultimo Sangre, no?


----------



## exStermy (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma va. è innocuo, tranquilla. al limite me ritorni 'n po' scioccata, ma 'na r in più o in meno cosa vuoi che sia?
> allora mando?


e gia' innocuo perche' nun passo er mio tempo a minaccia' la gente nei fora e specialmente le donne...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma va. è innocuo, tranquilla. al limite me ritorni 'n po' scioccata, ma 'na r in più o in meno cosa vuoi che sia?
> allora mando?



sei molto gentile, ma io procedo solo aggratis!


----------



## exStermy (24 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> chiedi ad Ultimo Sangre, no?


NO!...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sei molto gentile, ma io procedo solo aggratis!


e dimmelo che era solo per piacere.. meglio, se posso risparmia' tanto di guadagnato. c'ho da paga' er conguaglio a fine anno.
un passaggio almeno lo accetti? filmo l'evento?
ti copro di appllausi?


----------



## Tebe (24 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensavo che lo svenimento durasse di più.......



d'accordo confesso.
ho fatto finta di leggere ma in verità non so cosa tu abbia scritto.

























RIDUZIONE???????????????????????????????









TUMP!


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> NO!...
> 
> ahahahah



che fai, tiri il sasso etc. etc.?


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *e dimmelo* che era solo per piacere.. meglio, se posso risparmia' tanto di guadagnato. c'ho da paga' er conguaglio a fine anno.
> un passaggio almeno lo accetti? filmo l'evento?
> ti copro di appllausi?



scusa, ho scritto che mi offro volontaria
come al solito leggi solo quello che vuoi leggere!


----------



## exStermy (24 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> che fai, tiri il sasso etc. etc.?


ma de che...e' che nun me piace copia' i compitini a squola.....

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa, ho scritto che mi offro volontaria
> come al solito leggi solo quello che vuoi leggere!


ok. io invere non scrivo quello che non voglio fare leggere. mi offrivo volontario per pagare comunque la volontaria.
evidentemente so' 'n cojone. l'importante è che che fai violenza! Parti!


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> d'accordo confesso.
> ho fatto finta di leggere ma in verità non so cosa tu abbia scritto.
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZukbasRvDLk


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ok. io invere non scrivo quello che non voglio fare leggere. mi offrivo volontario per pagare comunque la volontaria.
> evidentemente so' 'n cojone. l'importante è che che fai violenza! Parti!


lo farei volentieri, ma Minerva ha finito tutta la benzina!:singleeye:


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> lo farei volentieri, ma Minerva ha finito tutta la benzina!:singleeye:


vengo a prenderti io!
http://cdn.ultimogiro.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/banchinaJPG.JPG


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vengo a prenderti io!
> http://cdn.ultimogiro.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/banchinaJPG.JPG



sia ben chiaro che io quel rottam...ehm, quella lussuosissima forummachine non la spingo!:singleeye:
ma chi si occupava del parco macchine?:unhappy:


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sia ben chiaro che io quel rottam...ehm, quella lussuosissima forummachine non la spingo!:singleeye:
> ma chi si occupava del parco macchine?:unhappy:


che domanda! è ovvio! Minerva


----------



## Tuba (24 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sia ben chiaro che io quel rottam...ehm, quella lussuosissima forummachine non la spingo!:singleeye:
> ma chi si occupava del parco macchine?:unhappy:



Che hai contro la Bianchina alla Fantozzi ????? Eeeeehhhh ???????


----------

